# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2016



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2016 às 00:15)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2016 às 14:02)

O ciclone já tem um aspeto deveras interessante. Desenvolveu-se rápido:






Nota para as torres isoladas a oeste das Flores. A noroeste está a tormenta a sério:











Acrescento que já ocorreram alguns raios.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2016 às 14:23)

A célula a oeste das Flores já cresceu o suficiente para se tornar numa bigorna


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2016 às 17:22)

Dentro de pouco tempo deverá começar a chover no grupo central, o vento está moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes e o céu já se apresenta bem carregado, a frente já está mesmo quase a entrar.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2016 às 18:26)

Aviso extremamente arriscado da minha parte sendo quase como tirar a agulha do palheiro 

Até agora a frente não tem tido muita atividade e no seu movimento para leste ocorrerão diversas coisas:

- Abrandamento gradual da força dos ventos;

- Aumento do CAPE, atingindo os +-1500 (SB) e +-1000 (ML) nas redondezas de Sta. Maria;

- Redução do cisalhamento 0-6km no ambiente pré-frontal;

- Redução da velocidade de deslocamento, sendo isto mais visível no G. Oriental.

Amanhã às 12h (GFS12z) no G. Oriental haverá um arrefecimento bastante significativo perto da superfície, com o oceano a +-23º e +-10º a 850 hPa. Isso dá um arrefecimento a rondar os 8º por km.

Traduzindo, parece haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de eventos tornádicos de fraca intensidade no G. Oriental (com especial ênfase a sul das ilhas, no mar, e eventualmente em Sta. Maria). Isto estará dependente da formação de células convectivas significativas (e aí reside o problema). O aviso é arriscado especialmente à duração, extensão e tipologia do fenómeno (frente e funil), bem como o relativo isolamento e pouca população das ilhas.

Ver-se-á


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2016 às 18:45)

As células convectivas são bastante visíveis


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Out 2016 às 19:12)

Boa Tarde a todos ...

Aqui pela Terceira o que começou por ser um dia com algum sol e boas abertas tem se transformado à medida que as horas vão avançando num dia com céu muito nublado e algo ameaçador no que à precipitação diz respeito ... 

Apesar destas características até ao momento não tivemos ainda chuva por aqui ... 

Cumprimentos e um bom fim de semana ...


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2016 às 22:41)




----------



## Orion (1 Out 2016 às 22:50)

Visto pelo 'radar de pobre'...






... é uma linha convectiva muito jeitosa. Não há ainda grande expressão em altitude. Há pouco houveram algumas células de reduzida dimensão que atingiram diretamente as ilhas ocidentais e despejaram algo como 8/9 milímetros horários.






Está muito longe ainda. Ao _je_ só resta esperar


----------



## lserpa (2 Out 2016 às 00:12)

Trovoada frequente por aqui  e alguns períodos de chuva forte 


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Out 2016 às 00:22)

Boa noite, colegas!
Vim apenas comunicar que nos próximos 2 anos deixarei de ser Azorean Storm Buster a tempo inteiro para me tornar um distante observador... Vou prosseguir os meus estudos na área financeira e de contabilidade em Lisboa, e portanto só estarei perto de vocês à distância de um clique.
Espero que tenham muitas tempestades: trovoadas, granizo, eventos tornádicos e temporais de vento, e que esta frente fria seja um bom exemplo disso.
Sempre que algo acontecer por aqui, postarei no seguimento litoral centro.
Cumps


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2016 às 01:28)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Espero que tenham muitas tempestades: *trovoadas*, *granizo*, *eventos tornádicos* e temporais de vento, e que esta frente fria seja um bom exemplo disso.



A tua 'sorte' é que a maioria do que enumeraste é mais comum no continente do que nos Açores 

Dou desconto nos temporais de vento. Aqui há furacões e TT's mas realisticamente não têm piada nenhuma.

Precipitação excessiva geralmente deriva das plumas tropicais. Passam por aqui e tipicamente atingem o litoral norte. O litoral centro nem sempre é afetado.

Em suma, estás bem servido porque és mais virado para o tempo dinâmico e convectivo do que para os pormenores e tempo estratiforme mais comum nos Açores (podes consultar o Estofex o que é uma grande melhoria).

Porventura o que pode haver mais nos Açores são as trombas d'água de bom tempo. Mas não se pode ter tudo 

Cumps e votos de sucesso


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Out 2016 às 01:43)

Orion disse:


> A tua 'sorte' é que a maioria do que enumeraste é mais comum no continente do que nos Açores
> 
> Dou desconto nos temporais de vento. Aqui há furacões e TT's mas realisticamente não têm piada nenhuma.
> 
> ...


Eheh  espero apanhar uma daquelas quedas de granizo que por vezes faz em Lisboa. Por isso já ficaria contente! Tem feito temperatutas muito díspares para quem está habituado aos Açores... de tarde podemos apanhar 34 (e à noite desce aos 20), ou 20 e tal de dia (e descer rapidamente a partir das 20 horas e atingir 13 durante a noite). Resumindo, quando saio de casa nunca sei se levo casaco e tenho de o carregar durante o dia, ou se prefiro apanhar frio de manhã  Já me valeu uma constipaçao.
Obrigado!

Cumps


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Out 2016 às 01:59)

A reportar desde a marina de angra ... chuva contínua e forte por aqui ... também muito vento ... alguns raios dispersos ... mas sobretudo muita água ...


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2016 às 02:01)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Eheh  espero apanhar uma daquelas quedas de granizo que por vezes faz em Lisboa. Por isso já ficaria contente! Tem feito temperatutas muito díspares para quem está habituado aos Açores... de tarde podemos apanhar 34 (e à noite desce aos 20), ou 20 e tal de dia (e descer rapidamente a partir das 20 horas e atingir 13 durante a noite). Resumindo, quando saio de casa nunca sei se levo casaco e tenho de o carregar durante o dia, ou se prefiro apanhar frio de manhã  Já me valeu uma constipaçao.
> Obrigado!
> 
> Cumps



Não é só isso. Há outro tipo de mobilidade. Podes apanhar o comboio para ver seja lá o que for ou um avião de baixo custo para dar uma escapadela qualquer.

Vivi 9 meses em Braga. Vi mais trovoada em 2 ou 3 dias do que nos Açores em vários anos consecutivos. O tempo é mais seco por isso dá para ver os raios.

Noutra altura apanhei uma brutal granizada que até foi preciso abrigar. É outra realidade. Cada local com as suas especificidades.

Os Açores estão num limbo. Se estivessem mais a norte apanham aquelas brutais ciclogéneses oceânicas. Mas a sul apanhavam com o anticiclone o ano todo e eram secos como um bacalhau. Mais a leste e tinham um clima parecido à Madeira/Canárias. Mais a oeste teriam certamente mais eventos convectivos (como as Bermudas têm frequentemente).

Enfim, é o que há. Se pudesse ancorava estes calhaus noutras águas mas não é possível


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2016 às 02:16)

O mapa de fundo pifou mas até que se vê melhor os raios


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Out 2016 às 02:17)

Orion disse:


> Não é só isso. Há outro tipo de mobilidade. Podes apanhar o comboio para ver seja lá o que for ou um avião de baixo custo para dar uma escapadela qualquer.
> 
> Vivi 9 meses em Braga. Vi mais trovoada em 2 ou 3 dias do que nos Açores em vários anos consecutivos. O tempo é mais seco por isso dá para ver os raios.
> 
> ...


Por exemplo, ir à Serra da Estrela é uma ótima opção, e haverá quase sempre neve... espero eu ehehe


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2016 às 02:29)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Por exemplo, ir à Serra da Estrela é uma ótima opção, e haverá quase sempre neve... espero eu ehehe



Tens sempre a RENFE e a Cantábria


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2016 às 02:50)

Está a trovejar com bastante intensidade em Angra do Heroísmo. Chove ininterruptamente (com chuva torrencial a alternar com chuva moderada) há algumas horas.


----------



## lserpa (2 Out 2016 às 12:58)

Fazendo o balanço da passagem da frente aqui pela minha zona, portanto, a pressão mínima registada foi de 1010Hpa, o total de precipitação de 14mm aproximadamente, a rajada maxima foi de 42km/h de W. inicialmente suspeitei de downburst, pois veio associada a uma forte chuvada e trovoada.
Como podem ver, houve um pique na intensidade da rajada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Out 2016 às 13:22)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Eheh  espero apanhar uma daquelas quedas de granizo que por vezes faz em Lisboa. Por isso já ficaria contente! Tem feito temperatutas muito díspares para quem está habituado aos Açores... de tarde podemos apanhar 34 (e à noite desce aos 20), ou 20 e tal de dia (e descer rapidamente a partir das 20 horas e atingir 13 durante a noite). *Resumindo, quando saio de casa nunca sei se levo casaco e tenho de o carregar durante o dia, ou se prefiro apanhar frio de manhã*  Já me valeu uma constipaçao.
> Obrigado!
> 
> Cumps


Eu que nasci em Lisboa também sofro do mesmo. É o normal.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2016 às 16:08)

Depois de ter ouvido alguns trovões longínquos de madrugada, a frente perdeu muita intensidade.

Em suma, foi uma pequena desilusão.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2016 às 18:43)

Orion disse:


> Traduzindo, parece haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de eventos tornádicos de fraca intensidade no G. Oriental (com especial ênfase a sul das ilhas, no mar, e eventualmente em Sta. Maria). *Isto estará dependente da formação de células convectivas significativas (e aí reside o problema).* O aviso é arriscado especialmente à duração, extensão e tipologia do fenómeno (frente e funil), bem como o relativo isolamento e pouca população das ilhas.



Há alguma atividade elétrica ao largo de Sta. Maria mas não deve dar em nada. Fica para uma próxima 

Por esta altura, e de acordo com a NOAA, a depressão deve estar a chegar à força de furacão.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2016 às 23:28)

Os raios aparecem é à noite...


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2016 às 18:10)

Mais uma intensa ciclogénese:











O GFS sugere que chuva forte pode ocorrer. O cisalhamento não deverá ser intenso o suficiente para gerar tempo severo.


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Out 2016 às 15:05)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui temos tido um feriado nublado e com chuva pontual fraca ...

Um dia típico de Outono ...

Um bom feriado a todos os participantes neste fórum ...


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2016 às 21:13)

À vista está a mancha nebulosa que deverá trazer condições meteorológicas ainda incertas mas tendencialmente chuvosas daqui a +-3 dias. É uma região depressionária formada por 2 núcleos. O da direita está encoberto pela nebulosidade do da esquerda.






Ainda é cedo para mais detalhes. Amanhã já deverá haver informações suficientes para dar uns palpites.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2016 às 12:04)

A EMA de São Miguel, Nordeste registou 81,9, 43,8 e 31mm nos últimos 3 dias.
Ou seja 156,7mm nos últimos 3 dias.

Alguém confirma estes valores?


----------



## Windmill (7 Out 2016 às 13:27)

E eu aqui na Graciosa contentando me com "migalhas" desde o verão...
Acho que vou me mudar para São Miguel, já que aqui pelo grupo central nem com rezas vem alguma chuva de jeito. 

Por falar em  chuva, será que é dessa que vem o Outono???


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Out 2016 às 15:31)

Boa Tarde

Aqui pela Terceira temos tido um dia de céu muito nublado e com períodos de chuva fraca a moderada ...


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2016 às 15:49)

AnDré disse:


> A EMA de São Miguel, Nordeste registou 81,9, 43,8 e 31mm nos últimos 3 dias.
> Ou seja 156,7mm nos últimos 3 dias.
> 
> Alguém confirma estes valores?



O valor mais suspeito é provavelmente o do dia 4 (81.9 mms). Estava a acompanhar a frente que estava a afetar as ilhas ocidentais e vi isso. Em PDL nada choveu mas havia muita nebulosidade baixa e um familiar meu ouviu que no Nordeste choveu muito. Tendo em conta a especificidade da zona acredito na veracidade do valor medido (a maior parte da chuva do dia 4 foi em 2/3 horas). Nos dias 5 e 6 boa parte da chuva refere-se à frente (que pouco ou nada deixou em PDL ao contrário do que ocorreu no Nordeste).

---

Está previsto que o núcleo da esquerda se dissipe nas próximas horas. O núcleo depressionário à direita é que deverá afetar os Açores. Daqui a 1 hora o GFS 12 está disponível. O das 6 tirou algum CAPE ao grupo oriental.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2016 às 17:48)

Vou-me cingir apenas aos próximos 3 dias porque há ainda muita incerteza. Em jeito de resumo...

O núcleo depressionário à superfície continuará a mover-se lentamente de sudoeste em direção dos Açores. A noroeste e em altitude formar-se-á um cavado (de fraca intensidade) que ao longo do tempo contribuirá para um lento cavamento da depressão e para o desprendimento de uma bolsa de ar frio/depressão aberta que deverá ficar ligeiramente a sul dos Açores (500 hPa). Pouco tempo depois formar-se mais uma depressão em altitude a norte do arquipélago que cessará o agravamento da depressão à superfície (por outras palavras esta ficará verticalmente empilhada). Aquando da passagem do núcleo/frente quente, o CAPE deverá ser pós-frontal.

Os Açores devem escapar ao tempo mais severo associado ao cavamento da depressão. Contudo, deve ser esperada chuva e vento forte no G. Ocidental (especialmente este) e Central.

Depois disto, haverá ainda a frente fria que afetará todas as ilhas mas especialmente os Grs. Central e Oriental. O SBCAPE poderá chegar por vezes aos +-2000 no G. Central. Não há muita saturação do ar a 950 e 850 hPa mas o ponto de orvalho à superfície estará elevado (20º). Como tal, a orografia poderá fazer das suas. O cisalhamento mais intenso (0-6km) deverá ser pós-frontal. O pré-frontal rondará os +-10m/s. Não me parece haver ins/estabilidade suficiente para haver fenómenos tornádicos ou outro tipo de fenómenos extremos. Se nas próximas saídas houver grandes alterações nos parâmetros será provavelmente no cisalhamento.

Os diferenciais térmicos do GFS não parecem ser muito favoráveis nos primeiros 1.5 kms (o WRF mostra um tefigrama favorável mas a saída é das 00). Contudo, e em geral, acho que há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovadas.


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2016 às 00:04)

O GFS das 18utc retirou precipitação... o Cape será moderado mas a perder expressão, o Li seguirá as mesmas pisadas... veremos o ECM amanhã, confio mais no europeu, a humidade a 700 também tornou-se mais escassa na sua generalidade no arquipélago... vou esperar mais um pouco 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2016 às 15:43)

A última saída do GFS vem um pouco mais generosa. O IPMA lançou avisos para precipitação forte e trovoada para os grupos ocidental e central, em vigor a partir desta tarde. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2016 às 16:16)

Não há muito para contar ainda. Ver-se-á o que a frente fria trará.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2016 às 16:20)

> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) adjudicou o fornecimento e instalação do radar meteorológico em Porto Santo, na Região Autónoma da Madeira, num valor de cerca de 3,24 milhões de euros.
> 
> Este investimento é financiado pelo Programa Operacional Temático de Sustentabilidade e Eficiência no Uso de Recursos (PO SEUR), sendo comparticipado em 12% pela componente nacional e em 88% pela componente comunitária.
> 
> ...



http://www.portugal.gov.pt/pt/ministerios/mm/noticias/20160808-mm-radar-meteo-madeira.aspx

Deve estar pronto lá para 2018, no mínimo. Estando o radar no Porto Santo vai haver uns ecos bastante estranhos. Uma ilha quase plana ao lado de outra que parece uma parede vai condicionar bastante a utilidade do equipamento. Ainda para mais o tempo mais severo costuma a vir de sul/sudoeste. Ora, a sudoeste de PS está... a Madeira...

Metam uns radares portáteis em alguns picos madeirenses. São (relativamente) baratos e o seu reduzido raio de ação (150/200 kms) seriam bem mais úteis para a Madeira


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2016 às 16:25)

Tendo em conta que esse investimento vai servir uma população bastante reduzida... São as tristes prioridades deste país... 


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2016 às 16:36)

lserpa disse:


> Tendo em conta que esse investimento vai servir uma população bastante reduzida... São as tristes prioridades deste país...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk



Não é pela população em si (a Madeira tem quase as mesmas pessoas que os Açores e tem uma orografia muito propícia a desastres). É mais tendo em conta a meteorologia da Madeira. É muito monótona. Os eventos convectivos não são assim tão comuns. Os Açores também não têm eventos convectivos por aí além. Mas temos furacões e TT's. É outra realidade.

Tenho as minhas dúvidas acerca do equipamento no PS. Mas elas são de 'amador'


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2016 às 16:49)

O radar da Madeira será igual ao das Canárias. Terá bastante utilidade em meia dúzia de dias servindo nos restantes para acompanhar as migrações dos mosquitos.

3 radares nos Açores será no dia 31 de Fevereiro. Ao menos 2 (Flores e S. Miguel ou Faial e S. Miguel para cobrir ao máximo o G. Ocidental). Algumas ilhas ficariam nas bordas da cobertura mas é melhor que nada (o G. Ocidental será sempre o mais tempestuoso mas as maiores densidades populacionais estão a leste).

É matemática simples. Em Janeiro houve o Alex. Em Dezembro de 2015 houve a depressão cavada que destruiu o porto de PDL. Já houveram temporais este ano na Madeira?


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2016 às 16:51)

Não é possível discernir a depressão à superfície mas a oeste do arquipélago, a escuro, é possível ver o cavado em altitude:


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2016 às 03:01)

Ou para ser mais dramático...


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2016 às 04:08)




----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2016 às 11:45)

Orion disse:


>


Pensei que o central meteo já estivesse com aviso  vermelho lololol... e aqui nem vi chuva ainda... apenas um pingo ou outro... o ECM é que estava certo...


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2016 às 12:00)

Flores Aeroporto segue com um acumulado de 16mm. Estava à espera de um pouco mais... Mas já é uma boa rega


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2016 às 12:34)

Bem, vendo pelo radar do pobre, (rdt convectiv) e o (precipitating clouds), a probabilidade de ver uma boa rega está um bocado escassa... O vento, esse sim faz-se sentir bastante, mas uma célula para alegrar a malta, nem por isso. 






Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2016 às 12:51)

Ouço trovejar ao longe


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2016 às 13:16)

Afinal o radar do pobre falhou! Chove torrencialmente, não deverá é ser de muita dura 


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Windmill (9 Out 2016 às 14:13)

Aqui há pouco foi um festival de trovadas pela Graciosa .
A chuva nem é assim tanta... pelo menos por enquanto. Apenas aguaceiros, uns mais expressivos que outros e muita escuridão no céu.

Actualizaçáo: Agora carrega bem!


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2016 às 14:15)

O nosso amigo de São Jorge é que ja publicava uns dados do Topo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2016 às 15:38)

Orion disse:


> *Os diferenciais térmicos do GFS não parecem ser muito favoráveis nos primeiros 1.5 kms *(o WRF mostra um tefigrama favorável mas a saída é das 00). Contudo, e em geral, acho que há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovadas.



Confirma-se:






Ainda assim tem feito algumas trovoadas. A zona de intensa convecção acabou por passar no canal...






... mas no G. Ocidental não faltou chuva. Pelo satélite parece-me que está a haver alguma chuva (ou pelo menos formação de nebulosidade) orográfica no GC e em S. Miguel.


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2016 às 15:59)

Mesmo assim, a minha estação registou um acumulado de 10.1mm até agora 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2016 às 17:22)

Em PDL há pouco ocorreram algumas rajadas de vento mais fortes e um aguaceiro fraco a moderado.

Por esta altura a depressão está a atingir/já atingiu a sua pressão mínima. Daqui a +-2/3 dias deverá afetar o continente um pouco mais enfraquecida.











Por sua vez, a depressão em altitude já está a sul do arquipélago. Nos próximos dias deverá mover-se lentamente para sul.


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2016 às 20:32)

@Orion tens aí uns belos clusters a entrar! Espero que venham recheados 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2016 às 21:03)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion tens aí uns belos clusters a entrar! Espero que venham recheados
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Ainda não fez nada por aí além. A frente deve mover-se muito lentamente nas próximas horas. É esperar para ver o que a noite trará.


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2016 às 22:44)

a atividade eletrica tem vindo a reduzir significativamente ao largo dos Açores... Para já essa atividade resumiu-se ao grupo Ocidental e Central, não havendo registo no wwnll de DE's no grupo Oriental.


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2016 às 00:01)




----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Out 2016 às 16:13)

Boas ... 

Hoje por aqui já temos novamente um lindo dia de sol ... Em relação a ontem tivemos por aqui à semelhança de outras ilhas do arquipélago um dia com céu muito nublado e com aguaceiros por vezes fortes ... Umas boas chuvadas para regar a ilha ...


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2016 às 22:55)

Formou-se uma depressão à superfície a sul dos Açores. Como é hábito, ela tem gerado muitos raios. Nos próximos dias o cenário não deverá ser muito diferente.


----------



## homem do mar (11 Out 2016 às 12:32)

boas alguém sabe  se vai mesmo chover no Funchal este Domingo é que a previsão de meteogramas  prevê chuva mas tendo em conta que ainda faltam uns dias a previsão com mais de 3 dias é muito incerta.


----------



## lserpa (11 Out 2016 às 13:46)

homem do mar disse:


> boas alguém sabe  se vai mesmo chover no Funchal este Domingo é que a previsão de meteogramas  prevê chuva mas tendo em conta que ainda faltam uns dias a previsão com mais de 3 dias é muito incerta.


Acabaste de fazer a pergunta e dar a resposta ao mesmo tempo...  tudo o que é superior a 3 dias é muito provável que altere, logo, lá para quinta-feira já se terá uma melhor ideia. Para além que os modelos nesta altura do ano estão a falhar a médio prazo terrivelmente...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (12 Out 2016 às 12:30)

Bem parece que não vou ter muita sorte com o tempo na minha viagem a Madeira, se fosse esta semana não tinha apanhado chuva mas vendo os modelos para a semana que vem a chuva parece estar presente durante a semana toda.


----------



## Hawk (12 Out 2016 às 14:00)

homem do mar disse:


> Bem parece que não vou ter muita sorte com o tempo na minha viagem a Madeira, se fosse esta semana não tinha apanhado chuva mas vendo os modelos para a semana que vem a chuva parece estar presente durante a semana toda.



A 2ª quinzena de Outubro é tradicionalmente chuvosa na Madeira. Mas não vale a pena ficar desapontado já que a orografia da Madeira faz sempre alguns "milagres" em relação ao que os modelos prevêm. A minha recomendação é que sigas as várias webcams em http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira para planeares as tuas actividades diárias enquanto estiveres na ilha.


----------



## Windmill (12 Out 2016 às 15:16)

Bom, pra quem há dias atrás previa a chegada do Outono em força nos Açores, a verdade é que ele pode ser adiado.

Outubro parece estar condenado á influência das altas pressões por estas bandas. Resta saber até quando...
Cheira me que já vi esse filme antes.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2016 às 17:45)

Em jeito de pré-aviso para a malta madeirense...

Lá para o início da próxima semana, a depressão que está a sul dos Açores deverá ter cavado ligeiramente e aproximado da Madeira. O caso aparenta ser um pouco mais significativo porque a depressão poderá ficar quase estacionária a oeste do arquipélago.

Não parece que a depressão vá ter intensidade por aí além. Contudo, haverá a persistência de um fluxo sul/sudoeste de ar tropical com saturação bastante significativa incluindo nos níveis baixos. Isto na prática pode significar chuva orográfica persistente e potencialmente gravosa mesmo a cotas baixas (na costa sul devastada pelos incêndios). Trovoadas são uma possibilidade em aberto.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2016 às 18:10)

Lennntaaamennnte a rede hidrometeorológica vai tomando forma. Hoje está disponível a estação limnigráfica do Caldeirão, Corvo.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Out 2016 às 19:34)

Hawk disse:


> A 2ª quinzena de Outubro é tradicionalmente chuvosa na Madeira. Mas não vale a pena ficar desapontado já que a orografia da Madeira faz sempre alguns "milagres" em relação ao que os modelos prevêm. A minha recomendação é que sigas as várias webcams em http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira para planeares as tuas actividades diárias enquanto estiveres na ilha.


 Também já tinha visto aqui no forum que a Madeira nos anos passados na 2º quinzena de Outubro é mais chuvosa mas infelizmente só consegui marcar para esta altura a viagem e como o tempo até tem estado quentinho pensei que me escapasse da chuva mas ela que venha os guarda chuvas  existem para alguma coisa. 
Pelo menos a água do mar ainda está numa temperatura bem agradável a rondar os 23/24 não vai custar nada a entrar no mar a estas temperaturas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Out 2016 às 08:48)

Bom dia...

Choveu nas Ilhas Selvagens!


----------



## Manecas (13 Out 2016 às 11:03)

Bom dia companheiros,
@lserpa tens toda a razão, falhei no Domingo em não enviar dados, aliás, nem tenho tido a estação online. Estive ausente da Ilha durante uma semana e meia, só regressei na 2ª feira.
Pelo menos durante uns bons meses não deverei ausentar-me mais, por isso, vai voltar tudo a estar online 
Pelos dados que vi, a minha estação apanhou no Domingo rajadas máximas de 59 Km/h de Sul e um acumulado diário de chuva na casa do 30 mm. Sei que pelos lados da Calheta (meio da Ilha) e Velas (extremo ocidental da Ilha) choveu muito mais. Por norma, vento Sul não trás muita chuva para esta Ponta.
Ontem tivemos um dia de Verão, até houve quem fosse ao banho e tudo, mas hoje, diria que nem no Verão tivemos um dia tão bonito.
Cumprimentos


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2016 às 13:24)

Parece que o assunto "Nicole" ainda não está fechado, a saída das 0600UTC faz com que venha numa rota muito errática e claramente não muito bem definida... a qual projeta uma trajetória "cambaleante" na direção do arquipélago e passando a norte das ilhas... como dizem os segos "let's see"...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2016 às 17:36)

lserpa disse:


> Parece que o assunto "Nicole" ainda não está fechado, a saída das 0600UTC faz com que venha numa rota muito errática e claramente não muito bem definida... a qual projeta uma trajetória "cambaleante" na direção do arquipélago e passando a norte das ilhas... como dizem os segos "let's see"...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Tantas voltas e tantas voltas dá o GFS ao ex-Nicole que acaba com ele nos Açores


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2016 às 19:31)

Amanhã devo complementar a minha opinião. É 48 horas antes mas o evento não deve ser muito diferente. Repito que o pior que pode ocorrer é isto:






PW moderada a elevada e ar muito saturado perto da superfície é receita para muita chuva orográfica (que não aparece necessariamente no GFS) na costa sul. A duração será muito importante. Ao menos a depressão não é intensa (e continua a sul dos Açores).


----------



## Manecas (14 Out 2016 às 11:01)

Bom dia
Por estas bandas o dia acordou muito nublado, até parecia que nem queria amanhacer!
Neste momento, vento NE fraco, 5-10 Km/h, a rajada máxima que apanhei na minha estação foram 20 Km/h, muito nevoeiro, aliás a humidade está nos 99% e sigo com um acumulado de 5,3 mm, desde ás 8h30m.
Penso que este será o cenário por estas bandas o resto do dia.
Saudações!


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2016 às 11:36)

Bom Dia a todos ...

Aqui por Angra temos exactamente o mesmo cenário que na Vila do Topo ... Depois de ontem termos sido brindados com um dia magnífico e veraneante eis que hoje o dia amanheceu chuvoso e com o céu muito nublado ... Desde as 8 e pouco a chuva fez tréguas mas o estado do tempo indica que pode recomeçar a chover a qualquer momento ...


----------



## Manecas (14 Out 2016 às 16:24)

Por aqui continua a chuva miudinha! Sigo com 2 mm/h e com um acumulado de 11 mm.
Algum nevoeiro e vento continua constante nos valores desta manhã. Tenho informação que a chuva continua por vezes fortes na zona da Ribeira Seca/Calheta (meio da Ilha).


----------



## Manecas (14 Out 2016 às 17:59)

Sobre o que tinha falado no post anterior de estar a cair muita chuva pelos lados da Ribeira Seca, aqui fica o registo de um amigo meu


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2016 às 18:52)

Orion disse:


> Amanhã devo complementar a minha opinião.



Deixo para amanhã já que a depressão vai ficar ao largo da Madeira. A previsão continua a ser mais ou menos a mesma.

Em PDL nada de especial. Muito escuro e fresco com aguaceiros quase irrelevantes de vez em quando. Pelo Spotazores há aguaceiros dispersos nos GC e Oriental.

O dia de hoje...







... está muito propício a acumulados orográficos significativos não obstante a reduzida intensidade da frente. Infelizmente não há assim tanta montanha nos Açores


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2016 às 19:37)

O IPMA antecipou-se no que concerne à Madeira. Aos interessados, que vejam os avisos.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2016 às 22:10)

Vá, vou seguir a linha do IPMA e antecipo-me. Isto diz respeito às próximas 72 horas já que depois disso o cenário pode mudar. 

O IPMA já fez um resumo do evento e agora vou aprofundar. Como já escrevi, a depressão atualmente a sul dos Açores irá gradualmente deslocar-se na direção da Madeira e eventualmente ficar quase estacionária a oeste do arquipélago:






Em termos 'macro', a Madeira irá ser afetada por uma corrente, também ela quase estacionária durante algum tempo, de ar tropical com uma saturação bastante considerável:






Em altitude o fluxo de ar mais húmido é mais ou menos estreito mas estará quase sempre sobre ou nas redondezas da ilha da Madeira (durante o domingo). Para mim, esta não é a principal preocupação. Já o ponto de orvalho à superfície de 20º/21º e a saturação do ar a 925 hPa (+-700 metros de altitude) - tendencialmente >80% - é outra coisa. Estas condições devem persistir para além das 72 horas e após a passagem do principal fluxo de humidade em altitude. Em termos leigos, se o ar estiver muito saturado perto da superfície, ele não precisará de subir muito para haver começar a chover. Por outras palavras, as localidades situadas nas cotas intermédias e baixas da costa sul da Madeira podem ser afetadas por chuva persistente de intensidade moderada a forte. A chuva orográfica não é propriamente fácil de prever. Tendo em conta os danos dos incêndios, e introduzindo sempre o fator 'inesperado', precauções devem ser tomadas no que concerne à eventual ocorrência de enchentes relâmpago. 

O CAPE mais elevado será pós-frontal. Contudo, poderá haver CAPE frontal suficiente para gerar trovoadas. O cisalhamento (0-6km) será geralmente fraco (<10m/s), devendo isto traduzir-se em trovoadas fracas mas capazes de chuva convectiva localmente intensa (que poderá juntar-se à chuva estratiforme).  

O ambiente pós-frontal (2ª) será caracterizado por ventos menos fortes e uma redução dramática da humidade relativa acima dos 850hPa. Tudo indica que haverá alguma nebulosidade nos níveis baixos (ponto de orvalho à superfície e saturação do ar a 925hPa). Por esta altura a depressão deverá ficar sobre a Madeira.

Vou dar uma olhada a ver se é possível ocorrer umas trombas tendo em conta a pouca instabilidade que há  Daqui a pouco publico a minha opinião.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2016 às 23:37)

Orion disse:


> Vou dar uma olhada a ver se é possível ocorrer umas trombas tendo em conta a pouca instabilidade que há  Daqui a pouco publico a minha opinião.



Há um arrefecimento bastante interessante nos níveis mais baixos da atmosfera. Ainda assim...

... no ambiente frontal os ventos a 925 e 850 hPa estão geralmente no limite do aceitável (30 a 40 nós) e poderá não haver CAPE (SB nos +-600)/instabilidade suficiente para gerar o desenvolvimento celular intenso necessário. Se o arrefecimento fosse mais pronunciado (LI inferior) seria ainda melhor.

... no ambiente imediatamente pós-frontal há um aumento bastante significativo no SBCAPE mas os ventos a 925hPa continuam mais ou menos com a mesma intensidade.

Não vou escrever que há condições favoráveis mas sim que pode haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de fenómenos tornádicos de fraca intensidade. Não acho que as variáveis sejam as mais favoráveis sendo que a sul/sudoeste da Madeira, no mar aberto, há condições iguais ou melhores. Até as Canárias terão um LI inferior à Madeira. Por outras palavras, não recomendo que alguém anseie pela ocorrência de um funil  

Relembro que a previsão de fenómenos exóticos é um passatempo meu que está sujeito às minhas limitações como 'analista' amador, às limitações do modelo e ao humor da natureza. Prever trombas no território português não é propriamente fácil. Se tivéssemos as condições do mediterrâneo, aí sim, seria outra realidade  Quando se prevê fenómenos de reduzida dimensão para arquipélagos de também reduzida dimensão e população é quase como acertar na agulha do palheiro. Paralelamente, não ver um determinado fenómeno não significa necessariamente que ele não tenha ocorrido.


----------



## Windmill (15 Out 2016 às 02:14)

O anticiclone não sai dos Açores este mês, (pra quem previa o contrário.)
Nestas últimas saidas de Outubro, e até princípios de Novembro, todos os modelos apontam para mais do mesmo ... tempo seco  q.b. !
Resta saber Novembro...

Aqui pela ilha branca temos algum vento do quadrante norte com rajadas e alguns aguaceiros dispersos mas fracos.


----------



## lserpa (15 Out 2016 às 11:55)

Fazendo um balanço da passagem da frente de ontem (14-10-16) com dados pessoais.
Desde já foi um dia encoberto e com chuviscos  persistentes os quais marcaram presença em grande parte do dia, embora o acumulado não tenha sido muito expressivo, apenas registei 4.84mm, a Precipitação contínua mais longa teve duração de 110 minutos (13:27 - 15:17) e o rácio máximo obtido por hora não foi além dos 1.1mm.
A temperatura mínima foi de  15.2ºc, registada à 01:11, a máxima não foi além dos 19.2º c registado às 11:40, a Humidade oscilou entre os 85% e os 100%. A pressão atmosférica tem vindo a descer desde então, Pressão às 00:00 de 14-10-16  1018.9mb e pressão mínima às 00:00 de 15-10-16  1013.9mb. 
Em termos de vento, inicialmente oscilou entre O e NW, rodando para NE e E, a rajada máxima não ultrapassou os 40Km/h (na minha zona).
em conclusão, ontem foi registada a temperatura máxima mais baixa deste mês aqui na Horta.


----------



## lserpa (15 Out 2016 às 12:00)

A titulo de curiosidade, em 15 dias deste mês, levo um acumulado de 67.569mm repartidos por 9 dias de chuva e onde o dia mais chuvoso registou-se 13.13mm...
Edit: correção de valores


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2016 às 17:46)

O quadrante norte/nordeste está a agora a passar entre os Açores e a Madeira. O fluxo húmido que irá afetar a Madeira ainda está muito longe, em mar aberto.






A maior parte da chuva deverá ficar a oeste do arquipélago, sendo que, como escrevi anteriormente, a precipitação orográfica será a mais relevante. Ainda assim não há assim tanta margem de manobra. Basta comparar estes modelos:











Com este:


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2016 às 22:07)

O aviso relativo à costa sul da Madeira foi antecipado e elevado para laranja.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2016 às 22:59)

O AROME depois fica um pouco mais realista (se bem que grandes acumulados horários podem ocorrer):











O WRF também indica as grandes diferenças. Em geral pouca chuva (mm/3h)...






... mas depois as montanhas fazem o resto.






O IPMA recuou nas trovoadas. Agora há 'condições favoráveis'. O CAPE estará significativo portanto é provável que ocorram.

O satélite no portal do IPMA está em baixo. Mas há sempre o SAT24. Porque não há semelhante coisa para os Açores? 

Da minha parte nada mais tenho a acrescentar  Os camaradas madeirenses é que terão informações mais pertinentes.


----------



## Windmill (16 Out 2016 às 03:03)

E que tal alguém da Madeira pra fazer também uma previsáo elaborada para os Açores?
Seria igualmente legítimo, uma vez que até hoje ainda não houve ninguém da Madeira predisposto a tal.
Aceitam se candidatos igualmente. 
Os meus parcos conhecimentos em analisar modelos, são um pouco limitados (porque a minha área de formação é outra que a meteorologia), mas sempre gosto de ir aprendendo aqui mais alguma coisinha extra com quem possui maiores conhecimentos a esse nível.
Mas o que sei é que pelos Açores, (ao contrário da Madeira) pelo menos por enquanto o anticiclone parece que veio para ficar


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2016 às 13:20)

ilha da madeira na ultima hora:

areeiro: 16.6mm
madeira, areeiro: 24.4mm

ultimas 2h:

areeiro: 27.6mm
madeira, areeiro: 40.9mm

ultimas 3h: 

areeiro: 34.4mm
madeira, areeiro: 55.7mm


----------



## Fada (16 Out 2016 às 14:49)

Pois, essa chuva deve andar toda na serra... porque aqui, só há um bocadinho é que começou a chover chuva de gente.... e já começou a parar novamente
O mar por outro lado é bem diferente, já se vêm umas vagas jeitosas.

O vento tem sido sido forte e como estou de frente para o mar... apanho-o todo.


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2016 às 14:52)

Das 0h às 12h UTC, a região montanhosa do Areeiro seguia destacadamente na frente:

91,0mm - Areeiro (~1500m)
84,6mm - Areeiro - Pico (~1800m)


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2016 às 15:24)

Em jeito de resumo...

- O aviso foi renovado para a Madeira (recomeçou às 13:09);

- Não há muita consistência na frente...











... persistindo a precipitação orográfica como a mais relevante. Até porque há pouco o ambiente era bastante hostil à ocorrência de trovadas.













Excluindo isto, o AROME indica acumulados orográficos de +-10mms/3h

- Quanto aos raios, foram poucos mas ocorreram:






- Os Açores irão ser afetados pelas ondas geradas pela Nicole a milhares de quilómetros de distância:


----------



## Hawk (16 Out 2016 às 16:39)

Tal como previsto pelo Orion, até ao momento a chuva persistente na costa sul foi de intensidade fraca. A cotas médias e altas há no entanto o registo de acumulados relevantes.

As principais consequências até ao momento estão relacionadas com o movimento no aeroporto onde 8 voos foram desviados. Alguns problemas também no porto do Funchal que hoje movimenta alguns milhares de passageiros em 4 navios de cruzeiro. Todos conseguiram atracar mas com dificuldade devido ao vento forte de sul sendo necessário o apoio de rebocadores.

Há também registo de pequenas derrocadas sem danos a registar e em estradas que já estavam interditas por prevenção.

Em última hora há também informação de que o jogo União-Chaves foi interrompido há pouco mais de 20 min devido à chuva intensa na Ribeira Brava.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2016 às 18:38)

*Vídeo mostra mau tempo na Calheta*

http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/videos/video-mostra-mau-tempo-na-calheta-MB210925

Podia ter sido pior já que a região depressionária não é muito intensa. Ainda assim, mais chuva de intensidade variável deve ser esperada até à próxima madrugada. 

Para os Azores, nos próximos dias virá a linha de instabilidade/frente associada à Nicole. Ainda é cedo para prever e não vou especular


----------



## Fada (16 Out 2016 às 19:25)

Orion disse:


> *Vídeo mostra mau tempo na Calheta*
> 
> http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/videos/video-mostra-mau-tempo-na-calheta-MB210925



Isso foi na Região da Fajã da Ovelha, na parte alta do Concelho da Calheta.

Na Vila da Calheta, foi mais o vento junto ao mar e pontos altos do que outra coisa.
De resto foi "aguaceiro... para.............. aguaceiro... para....." andou assim o dia todo. 

É preciso distinguir o Concelho da Calheta (que aliás é o maior concelho da Madeira em extensão) , da Vila da Calheta. 

PS: Cheguei a tirar umas fotografias, mas depois vi que as tinha de alojar primeiro na net (a função carregar ficheiro não aceita fotografias)


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2016 às 21:29)

Fada disse:


> Isso foi na Região da Fajã da Ovelha, na parte alta do Concelho da Calheta.
> 
> Na Vila da Calheta, foi mais o vento junto ao mar e pontos altos do que outra coisa.
> De resto foi "aguaceiro... para.............. aguaceiro... para....." andou assim o dia todo.
> ...



Do que me é possível inferir, na costa sul da Madeira o céu não esteve sempre coberto de nuvens, havendo muitas abertas. Corrige-me se estiver errado.

Como escrevi anteriormente, se a região depressionária fosse mais intensa haveria mais chuva estratiforme (e haveriam mais nuvens). Como não é, a precipitação é mais orográfica. Mas ela não deixa de ser imprevisível (não sendo por isso útil seguir o GFS). Basta ver o modelo AROME de ontem às 12h e hoje às 00z. Ele reduziu bastante os valores mas por exemplo o WRF mantém-nos elevados. Ademais, o fluxo à superfície parece ser de sudoeste. Se fosse de sul seria mais perpendicular ao paredão central e sempre cairiam mais alguns milímetros. Em S. Miguel acontece algo semelhante. Pequenas alterações na dinâmica atmosférica causam, ou não, chuva intensa no Nordeste. Neste caso o mais relevante, pelo menos para mim, foi sempre a humidade nos níveis mais baixos da atmosfera. Em altitude o cenário seria mais ou menos o habitual (como está a ser) porque não havia (quando fiz a previsão) saturação por aí além. Mas percebo as queixas. Certamente em muito local não vai chover por aí além e o aviso laranja poderá parecer exagerado.

A Madeira por esta altura está a ser afetada por ar mais seco em altitude. Tendencialmente isto reduzirá a precipitação estratiforme (que não há muita) mas perto da superfície continua a haver ar bastante saturado. Alguns focos convectivos deverão continuar a aparecer. Há 2 núcleos depressionários mesmo junto à Madeira.


----------



## Fada (16 Out 2016 às 21:44)

Orion disse:


> Do que me é possível inferir, na costa sul da Madeira o céu não esteve sempre coberto de nuvens, havendo muitas abertas. Corrige-me se estiver errado.



Houve sempre nuvens, mas a densidade das nuvens e a sua altitude foi variando ao longo do dia.
Deixo aqui uma fotografia, de um período sem chuva, da parte da tarde. Em baixo fica a praia da Calheta.


----------



## Windmill (16 Out 2016 às 21:57)

Boa noite!
Alguém por favor consegue lançar alguns palpites sobre o estado do tempo nos Açores para os próximos dias?
Grato!


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2016 às 22:33)

Não vou monopolizar a previsão meteorológica  Há uns tempos reformei-me disso. Tempo severo é a minha onda


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2016 às 22:54)

Tudo na mesma...
















Não percebo as renovações sucessivas dos avisos. O mesmo aviso laranja foi emitido para as mesmas condições meteorológicas (re)começando às 21:19. Os anteriores também acabavam mais ou menos às 12h de amanhã.


----------



## Hawk (16 Out 2016 às 23:14)

Devido aos incêndios eu julgo que este ano o IPMA estará muito na "defensiva" em relação aos avisos para a Madeira. Julgo que nestes casos o critério de emissão de avisos baseado em valores concretos de precipitação cai por terra. 

Embora não esteja explícito julgo que o IPMA está a adoptar critérios mais complexos que envolvem também a vulnerabilidade de determinadas zonas. O que antes podia significar um risco extremo com 60 mm em 6 horas pode sê-lo agora com apenas 30 mm, por exemplo.

Em relação à precipitação, a distinção entre zonas costeiras e regiões montanhosas também é algo omissa. Na Madeira, praticamente não há povoações acima dos 800m (julgo que a definição de regiões montanhosas está acima desta altitude). No entanto, grande parte da água que cai nas montanhas vem desaguar ao mar através das ribeiras que atravessam a ilha, e existe um risco acrescido nas cidades e povoações costeiras. Julgo que será por aí que neste caso se tenha decidido aplicar aviso laranja na costa sul.


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2016 às 00:20)

Marginalmente mas o aviso laranja para chuva horária foi cumprido


----------



## homem do mar (17 Out 2016 às 00:57)

Bem me tramei nas minhas férias na madeira fiquei em terra ou melhor fiquei as voltas sobre a ilha e depois tive de voltar ao porto acham que amanha a tarde o vento está mais calmo na madeira.


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2016 às 01:03)

Bem, em plena segunda metade do mês de outubro, aqui pelo Faial o dia esteve brutal! E a temperatura do ar e da água ainda convida a banhos.




hoje, ao fim da tarde.


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2016 às 01:15)

homem do mar disse:


> Bem me tramei nas minhas férias na madeira fiquei em terra ou melhor fiquei as voltas sobre a ilha e depois tive de voltar ao porto acham que amanha a tarde o vento está mais calmo na madeira.



O aviso para vento acaba às 12h. Nada sugere que haverá mais problemas a partir daí.


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2016 às 11:16)

Acumulado de precipitação ontem na ilha da Madeira:






No Porto Santo caíram 6,9mm; nas Selvagens 0mm.

Rajadas de Vento:





Durante a noite e a manhã de hoje, continuou a chover na ilha, o que faz com que o caudal das ribeiras continue com bastante caudal.


----------



## Hawk (17 Out 2016 às 14:55)

A frente já lá vai. Neste momento sol radiante na cidade do Funchal e temperatura a chegar aos 25ºC. Como referido no post anterior, o dado mais relevante foram os 225 mm acumulados no Arieiro nas últimas 36h.


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2016 às 15:07)

Orion disse:


> Marginalmente mas o aviso laranja para chuva horária foi cumprido



18.2 mms às 06h e 12.9 às 09h. 45.1mms entre as 05h e as 10h. Também aviso laranja.

O meu primeiro acompanhamento mais ou menos aprofundado da Madeira. Já aprendi algo no que concerne ao efeito da orografia


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2016 às 15:32)

Olhando transversalmente para o GFS, a próxima frente/linha de instabilidade (depende da classificação) não vai ser por aí além. Movimento muito lento, CAPE mais intenso será pós-frontal (que por cá raramente se traduz em qualquer coisa de jeito) e a própria frente será bastante estreita. O cisalhamento é interessante mas não há mais ingredientes.

Resumo feito. Não há possibilidade de tempo severo portanto o_ je_ não tem mais nada para escrever


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2016 às 18:33)

Os swells produzidos pelo Furacão Nicole já se fazem notar na costa Sul do Pico.
Nota-se também que a corrente  entre o canal Faial/Pico está bem "corridinha" 
Nota-se ao longe a espuma branca. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2016 às 01:36)

A depressão que afetou a Madeira continua a norte da ilha:











Todos os voos entre Lisboa e os Açores (e certamente alguns para o Funchal) passaram por cima dela.


----------



## lserpa (18 Out 2016 às 13:06)

O ipma colocou o grupo central em  Amarelo de precipitação. Em vigor a partir das 18 locais. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (18 Out 2016 às 13:20)

Na minha modesta opinião, poderão surgir algumas células mais fortes ao sul do grupo central as quais poderão provocar precipitação pontualmente forte e trovoada  local, não creio que seja algo muito intenso, pois o SBCAPE e o LI mais favorável será em pós-frontal. Nota para a linha de humidade em altitude (700hpa) que será bastante estreita e supera 80%, à medida que esta atravessa o grupo central perderá consistência e ficando embebida com bolsas de ar mais seco. 
Opinião final: pela saída do GFS das 0600, não deverá ser um evento por aí além... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2016 às 21:42)




----------



## Orion (18 Out 2016 às 22:11)

Uma crista anticiclónica impede a progressão da frente para este. O AROME das 12z só será público por volta das 21:30/22h. Mas o das 00z também mostrava aguaceiros localmente intensos. Paralelamente o WRF 12z também mostra um cenário semelhante:






O acesso ao ECM é, como toda a gente sabe, bastante limitado portanto grande parte do raciocínio continuará obscuro.

Da minha parte, avanço o seguinte...

- A frente/pluma tropical tem um conteúdo bastante elevado de água precipitável (+-40mms);

- Há muita nuvem que disfarça a real extensão da frente quando se vê mediante o satélite. Há nos níveis baixos uma saturação bastante significativa. O perfil do WRF 6z (que será atualizado mais ou menos daqui a +-90 mins) é muito semelhante ao que infiro do GFS 12z (se bem que neste a HR a 925 hPa é um pouco menor):






Tenho muitas dúvidas acerca da ocorrência de trovoada (mas se houver o cisalhamento está a rondar os 12.5m/s o que pode permitir algumas com intensidade fraca a moderada). Mas, novamente, não tenho acesso ao ECM e o GFS está longe de ser o melhor modelo. Pelo GFS a chuva que ocorrer deverá ser predominantemente estratiforme e porventura persistente. A orografia do G. Central não é propriamente muito acentuada e não acho que haja instabilidade suficiente para provocar fenómenos locais ao estilo de Setembro do ano passado. Ainda assim, a orografia tem sempre alguma influência.

Se o aviso laranja se vai concretizar ou não, isso só se verá aquando da ocorrência do evento. Mas acho que a situação da Madeira tinha mais fundamentos (no GFS) do que esta.


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2016 às 22:54)

lserpa disse:


> Opinião final: pela saída do GFS das 0600, não deverá ser um evento por aí além...


















A chuva forte também desapareceu do GFS mas é a saída das 18.






Em suma, concordo com a tua opinião e dei mais alguns fundamentos


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2016 às 22:59)

Vá, no GFS 18 há algum CAPE frontal especialmente a sul do arquipélago. A possibilidade de trovoadas é ligeiramente superior. Novamente, ver-se-á.


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2016 às 23:23)

Para o final do dia de amanhã haverá a passagem de mais uma frente estreita e em geral de fraca intensidade pelo G. Ocidental. O cisalhamento e a helicidade mais significativas serão pós-frontais mas o cisalhamento 0-6km frontal rondará os 17.5 m/s. O SBCAPE estará nos 650 e a PW nos 30mms. A frente em si deverá passar em poucas horas.

A ocorrência de trovoada é de reduzida probabilidade devido à baixa intensidade dos ventos, arrefecimento desfavorável nos primeiros 1.5 kms, baixo CAPE e pouca HR a 500 hPa. Se houver alguma célula que consiga ter intensidade para resistir a isso tudo (incluindo o cisalhamento), trovoadas moderadas a fortes podem ocorrer com chuva localmente intensa.


----------



## lserpa (19 Out 2016 às 01:17)

Na verdade está a chover estupidamente bem!!! Por vezes  vem forte. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Out 2016 às 01:21)

Embora esteja a chover forte, ainda nao vi registo de trovoada num raio de 200km... (imap)


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Out 2016 às 01:24)

20 minutos e sigo com 5mm de acumulado... está a se tornar interessante, veremos se ultrapassa os 10mm/h


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (19 Out 2016 às 02:40)

boa noite
pela zona oeste da ilha terceira fechado de nevoeiro, uns pingos mas nada de significativo ainda...


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2016 às 13:33)

Nevoeiro. Parece S. Francisco 

Resumo... à exceção de uma ou outra célula de trovoada as estações do IPMA só apanharam chuva estratiforme. Há pouco havia uma célula mais desenvolvida a este do Pico. O G. Oriental está sob aviso amarelo. Basicamente as condições são as mesmas.


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Out 2016 às 15:51)

Boa Tarde

Aqui por Angra pela manhã tivemos períodos de chuva por vezes forte e uma rega grande em poucas horas ... Agora para a tarde temos um dia de Verão com boas abertas e muito sol ... Cenário totalmente diferente do principio da manhã ...


----------



## lserpa (19 Out 2016 às 16:07)

Pelos vistos foi só fogo de vista, a frente passou e deixou depositado na minha estação apenas 7mm forçados... afinal a minha nota final estava correta...  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2016 às 18:47)

O nevoeiro persiste na costa sul de S. Jorge (canal com o Pico). Incrível 

Em PDL muita nuvem média-alta. Chuva nem vê-la.


----------



## Manecas (19 Out 2016 às 19:36)

Não só no Canal! Tivemos todo o dia sem ver mar, infelizmente não tirei foto, mas é lindo de ver. Parece que a Terceira está suspensa no ar.
Fim-de-semana aponta para muito vento, será???


----------



## lserpa (19 Out 2016 às 21:03)

Manecas disse:


> Não só no Canal! Tivemos todo o dia sem ver mar, infelizmente não tirei foto, mas é lindo de ver. Parece que a Terceira está suspensa no ar.
> Fim-de-semana aponta para muito vento, será???


Sim, podes acompanhar isso nas previsões a curto prazo, aqui no fórum, já há lá algumas referências, e claro, os dois principais modelos estão em concordância, será um uma depressão interessante.
Entretanto, a ondulação virá de Norte bem alterosa, como já não se vê há muito tempo. Vamos ter umas belas ondas!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Manecas (20 Out 2016 às 13:16)

Bom dia.
Depois de uma nascer do dia fantástico, de uma hora para a outra ficamos com um dia de Outono chuvoso.
Sigo por estes lados com um acumulado de 9 mm, com uma média de 2 mm/h, algum vento, NNW entre os 20 / 30 km/h, com rajadas na ordem dos 37 km/h.
Amigo @lserpa pelo que vi nas previsões, vem mesmo uma bela Nortada, com ondas bem significativas. Vai estar bom para ir à Caldeira de Sto. Cristo apanhar umas ondas... NOT!!! 
Cumprimentos


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2016 às 13:37)

Nordeste: A orografia ataca novamente.

01h: 7.8 mms

02h: 33 mms

03h: 28.3mms

06h: 24.4 mms

Isto ainda diz respeito à frente associada à Nicole. Em PDL apenas ouvi um pequeno aguaceiro. No GC há outra frente com nebulosidade baixa. A precipitação deverá ser estratiforme/orográfica.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2016 às 14:26)

Orion disse:


> Nordeste: A orografia ataca novamente.
> 
> 01h: 7.8 mms
> 
> ...



A orografia? Mas a EMA do Nordeste está a 140m de altitude. Continuo a ver esses valores com muitas dúvidas.
Com 100mm de precipitação, esperava ver a água do mar, a partir da webcam do Nordeste, algo barrenta. Mas não. De manhã estava limpinha.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Out 2016 às 14:42)

Boas ... 

Por aqui também temos um dia nublado e outonal para além de a chuva já ter feito uma visita embora desde o início da tarde a precipitação tenha dado tréguas ...


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2016 às 15:22)

AnDré disse:


> A orografia? Mas a EMA do Nordeste está a 140m de altitude. Continuo a ver esses valores com muitas dúvidas.
> Com 100mm de precipitação, esperava ver a água do mar, a partir da webcam do Nordeste, algo barrenta. Mas não. De manhã estava limpinha.



Dificilmente verias devido à localização da Vila do Nordeste e da própria câmara. Encontrei a imagem perfeita para clarificar:






Apesar de o Nordeste ter valores cronica e largamente superiores a PDL (basta ver os valores de Setembro de 2015) percebo as tuas dúvidas. Daqui a pouco vou elaborar mais um pouco.


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2016 às 15:55)

Orion disse:


> Dificilmente verias devido à localização da Vila do Nordeste e da própria câmara. Encontrei a imagem perfeita para clarificar:



Acrescento que a Vila do Nordeste é o povoado mais expressivo e que o IPMA bem podia dar melhores coordenadas da estação


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2016 às 17:12)

A orografia da ilha já foi mais que discutida. Aqui e aqui há bons vídeos que a mostram relativamente bem ao vivo. É mais ou menos algo como isto:






A frente em questão tinha um ponto de orvalho elevado à superfície e uma saturação bastante significativa a mais ou menos 700 metros de altitude. O fluxo atmosférico era de sudoeste/sul-sudoeste.

Aguaceiros intensos no Nordeste são por vezes medidos por essa estação em situações mais ou menos estáveis mas com muita nebulosidade baixa. Não posso fazer comparações com PDL porque a cidade é bastante seca quando comparando com os montes da ilha.

Às 2UTC foi registado um acumulado de 33 mms. Por essa altura passaram farrapos nebulosos pelo Nordeste.






Durante o resto da madrugada a passagem da frente continuou a provocar a formação de nuvens em altitude (reveladora da perturbação orográfica - ver no Eumetview) até que, eventualmente, se formou uma célula convectiva por volta das 6h a este da ilha. Não me parece que tenha afetado a ilha. Isto não exclui a ocorrência de chuva estratiforme ou erros da estação. Tende a excluir chuva convectiva.

Vamos agora à rede hidrometerológica:






A estação no topo das montanhas (Espigão da Ponte) registou hoje 55 mms. Na sombra dos montes, a Algarvia (Udométrica) registou 1mm e a Salga não registou nada (provavelmente problema na estação). A estação hidrométrica dos Caldeirão está _off_.

A sul das montanhas, a estação hidrométrica do Purgar está _off_. A Tronqueira recebeu 48mms e Loba da Erva 36 mms. A dos Bispos (hidrométrica):






Acrescento que a Lomba da Erva também registou um aumento do fluxo de água.

A estação que parece ser a mais relevante é a do Guilherme (hidrométrica) a este do maciço principal. Escrevo parece pois acho que a precipitação não tem muita influência geral. Veja-se os resultados deste mês...






... com os de Setembro de 2015. Entre os dias 2 e 3 choveram, alegadamente, mais de 250 mms no Nordeste. E ainda assim, não houve grandes diferenças no fluxo médio e máximo.






Só há 2 opções. Ou a estação tem erros crónicos ou a zona montanhosa mais baixa a sudoeste da vila causa um efeito estranho local que perturba os níveis baixos e provoca chuva orográfica persistente naquela zona quando juntadas determinadas condições. A dúvida do @AnDré vem do dia 7 desde que foram registados acumulados aparentemente desfasados das condições atmosféricas. Provavelmente a estação foi instalada lá devido a essas mesmas particularidades.

Infelizmente não tenho contactos no Nordeste mas há um membro que é de lá @S3008 . Certamente ele teria mais informação.


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2016 às 23:57)

> A Autoridade Marítima recomendou hoje à população o reforço das amarrações e a vigilância das embarcações devido a um agravamento do tempo previsto para o fim de semana, com ondas que poderão atingir os nove metros
> 
> Um comunicado do chefe interino do departamento marítimo dos Açores, José Cruz Martins, recomenda "o reforço das amarrações e vigilância das embarcações, sobretudo nas zonas viradas a norte e, por isso, mais expostas à forte ondulação que se prevê".
> 
> “À população em geral recomenda-se que evitem os passeios junto à linha de água, em particular os molhes, piscinas naturais e zonas balneares expostas”, acrescenta o comunicado.





> A meteorologista Elsa Vieira, da delegação nos Açores do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), confirmou à Lusa que, "devido a uma corrente do quadrante norte, as previsões apontam para um aumento da intensidade do vento e agitação marítima, com ondas que poderão chegar aos nove metros", principalmente no domingo, "nas ilhas do grupo oriental" (São Miguel e Santa Maria).



*Autoridade Maritima nos Açores alerta para previsões de ondulação forte*

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...ores-alerta-para-previsoes-de-ondulacao-forte

Acrescento que o vento terá capacidade destrutiva não só devido à intensidade mas também devido à duração (>36 horas).


----------



## lserpa (21 Out 2016 às 00:29)

Orion disse:


> *
> 
> Acrescento que o vento terá capacidade destrutiva não só devido à intensidade mas também devido à duração (>36 horas).
> 
> ...


*


Umas belas rajadas a beirar os 100km/h. 
No Nordeste deverá ser bem "esfregado".*


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2016 às 11:30)

Orion disse:


> A orografia da ilha já foi mais que discutida. Aqui e aqui há bons vídeos que a mostram relativamente bem ao vivo. É mais ou menos algo como isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Orion, a estação do Nordeste está instalada aqui.
Imagens do google earth, aqui.
Ou seja, está num campo agrícola, às portas do Nordeste, a baixa altitude (140m).


----------



## belem (21 Out 2016 às 15:14)

Orion disse:


> Nevoeiro. Parece S. Francisco
> 
> Resumo... à exceção de uma ou outra célula de trovoada as estações do IPMA só apanharam chuva estratiforme. Há pouco havia uma célula mais desenvolvida a este do Pico. O G. Oriental está sob aviso amarelo. Basicamente as condições são as mesmas.



Espetacular!


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2016 às 16:11)

Os primeiros avisos já foram emitidos. No facebook há mais informação, nomeadamente o aviso laranja para a ondulação. Em S. Miguel não há bóia na costa norte portanto não se terá leituras 'oficiais'. Pode-se usar as bóias da Graciosa e da Terceira mas estas terão medições - muito? - abaixo.

Os avisos não ficarão por aqui. A situação será longa e, novamente, pequenos desvios da depressão poderão trazer condições meteorológicas mais ou menos severas. Na última saída do WRF o GC terá, no domingo, muito mais vento.






A depressão irá cavar gradualmente e a abrangência dos ventos será vasta (o que não será bom para os turistas). Uma entrada pronunciada de norte, em Dezembro ou Janeiro, seria interessante para trazer alguns aguaceiros de granizo. Como se está em Outubro nem neve no Pico poderá haver já que o ponto de congelamento rondará os 1800 metros.

O regime atmosférico vigente nos próximos dias também não será propício a fenómenos de tempo severo nos Açores (não cobertos pelo IPMA). Como tal concluo o meu seguimento da previsão já que o serviço padrão do IPMA é mais que suficiente. Ver-se-á o que a próxima semana trará para a Madeira.

O evento oficialmente começa com a passagem de uma frente fria. Sem muita intensidade, está agora sobre o G. Ocidental.


----------



## lserpa (21 Out 2016 às 17:08)

O dito sistema frontal começa a entrar, onde a partir daqui o vento deverá começar a aumentar


----------



## lserpa (21 Out 2016 às 21:23)

O gfs na saída das 12UTC atira a ISO 0º para os 1573 metros, na Horta, creio que deverá ser um devaneio. (em corte vertical) http://www.windguru.cz/pt/ Ver Mapa 2D temperatura de 0 a 5000. Para ser franco é a unica coisa que considero util deste site...
Pena os meteogramas estarem completamente flipados para a minha localização...


----------



## lserpa (21 Out 2016 às 21:26)

Esta imagem que vos falo.




De qualquer das formas, esta saída não vem aliada a precipitação.


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2016 às 21:28)

Será um bom evento para haver rajadas de 150km/h nos parques eólicos 

O que vale é que as ondas são de norte. Se fossem de sul ainda voltavam a arrancar mais um bocado do porto de PDL que ainda não foi arranjado.

A malta dos cruzeiros até que tem sorte. As próximas chegadas em PDL estão previstas para o dia 25/26. O tráfego aéreo é que deve ficar limitado.

Novamente, na costa norte de SM não há muitas povoações à beira-mar. Assim assim, poderá haver derrocadas nas falésias litorais. Sta. Maria beneficiará (parcialmente) da 'sombra' causada por SM. A costa norte de SM tem uma péssima topografia para este tipo de coisas (em forma de baía).


----------



## Manecas (21 Out 2016 às 21:37)

Boa noite pessoal! Por estas bandas começou a animação...
Chuva com abundância, algumas rajadas interessantes vindas do nada. Vamos a ver o que vem por ai a baixo.
Vou ter a minha estação a funcionar, para quem quiser ir espreitando, esteja à vontade 
Bons seguimentos a todos.


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2016 às 21:39)

887 metros de altitude. Certamente com rajadas periódicas acima dos 100 km/h. Para os aventureiros  Até porque o caminho não é próprio para malta com vertigens (é que o carro vai abanar muito e mesmo a estrada pode ficar intransitável).


----------



## lserpa (21 Out 2016 às 21:41)

Por aqui, sigo com 1,2mm de acumulado com um rácio de 1mm/h, o vento de momento rola a 33km/h 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Manecas (21 Out 2016 às 21:45)

Sigo com um acumulado de 0,51 mm/hr. Mas com este vento não acredito que a minha estação apanhe tudo.
Vento sopra de Norte, com uma média de 29 Km/h, já apanhei uma rajada na ordem dos 44 km/h.
Acho que estes dias já testar a minha estação a sério 

EDITADO

Correcção: Rajadas na ordem dos 54 Km/h


----------



## Windmill (21 Out 2016 às 22:37)

Orion disse:


> na costa norte de SM não há muitas povoações à beira-mar..


São Vicente, Calhetas, Ribeira Grande, Porto Formoso e Maia são as mais vulneráveis. Ribeira Grande pincipalmente!

Pelas minhas bandas ja choveu bem, mas o vento sopra de norte com rajadas.
O Ipma prevê que as ondas maiores passem na costa norte da Graciosa (onde me encontro actualmente), Terceira e São Miguel.
A costa norte da Graciosa, ao contrário da Terceira e São Miguel, é relativamente plana e pouco acentuada com algumas baías. Se a ondulação prevista coincidir com a maré cheia, as vagas poderão facilmente entrar nas reentrâncias mais rasas que ficam lado a lado á estrada dos terreiros, (zona do farol da Barca) e Corpo Santo em Santa Cruz, para quem conhece a Graciosa.
Em Sáo Miguel, a zona mais crítica será certamente a cidade da Ribeira Grande onde a costa é mais baixa, mas também toda a zona da fábrica da baleia em São Vicente, onde há casas.
Há décadas atrás, ondulaçáo forte do quadrante norte, entrou terra acima na Ribeira Grande, pelas casas do Bandejo, e na zona da Cova do Milho chegou mesmo a galgar os quintais e os moinhos da zona da praia grande onde fica o alabote.
Esperemos que dessa vez as coisas não sejam assim táo graves.
De qualquer das maneiras vou tentar registar fotos aqui na Graciosa no período mais crítico previsto.


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2016 às 22:51)

Windmill disse:


> São Vicente, Calhetas, Ribeira Grande, Porto Formoso e Maia são as mais vulneráveis. Ribeira Grande pincipalmente!





Windmill disse:


> A costa norte da Graciosa, ao contrário da Terceira e São Miguel, é relativamente plana e pouco acentuada com algumas baías.








Boa parte das povoações estão em cima de falésias. Claro que há zonas mais problemáticas. Há sempre.

Até agora não escrevi que o evento seria insignificante. Claro que vai danificar alguma coisa.


----------



## Windmill (21 Out 2016 às 23:04)

Orion disse:


> Boa parte das povoações estão em cima de falésias. Claro que há zonas mais problemáticas. Há sempre.
> 
> Até agora não escrevi que o evento seria insignificante. Claro que vai danificar alguma coisa.




Esta será porventura, a zona mais crítica da costa norte de São Miguel, (porque é a mais plana)
Já no resto da linha da costa norte não deverá haver problemas de maior, uma vez que é muito mais alta e abrupta (em comparação com a da zona central da ilha), onde as povoações se localizam bem acima das mesmas.
Aqui pela Graciosa o cenário é muito diferente da realidade micaelense...


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2016 às 15:07)

A depressão ainda está em fase de cavamento mas as ondas já chegaram.

Maia:






P. Sta. Bárbara:






O IPMA na previsão descritiva avisa para a existência de condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovadas na Madeira. Depois acrescentarei mais a isto.


----------



## lserpa (22 Out 2016 às 15:43)

Vou montar a minha segunda estação e ver se a consigo por online. Pois está dá o vento instantâneo ao contrário da minha Netatmo... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2016 às 16:06)

Orion disse:


> O IPMA na previsão descritiva avisa para a existência de condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovadas na Madeira. Depois acrescentarei mais a isto.



Eu ia esperar pela saída das 12z mas como o cenário é praticamente o mesmo há dias é pouco provável que vá mudar muito.

Já me deixei das previsões extensas. Só me interessam os fenómenos exóticos.

No caso da Madeira, mais logo deverá passar pelo arquipélago uma frente de reduzida intensidade. Após a passagem da frente é possível que haja a passagem de algumas linhas de instabilidade com ocorrência de trovoada (Domingo). A água precipitável estará quase sempre acima dos 25 mms. Chuva localmente intensa poderá ocorrer mas não parece haver muito perigo associados à ocorrência de chuva estratiforme gravosa. Como é hábito, deverá haver alguma chuva orográfica mas nada por aí além.

A partir de segunda a depressão deverá deslocar-se (ou dividir-se em 2 sendo que o núcleo a norte desaparece) para sul da Madeira. Irá formar-se um pântano depressionário (instabilidade latente) que é o melhor ambiente para se formar trombas d'água de bom tempo (mais óbvio entre 2ª e 4ª). A bolsa de ar frio em altitude contribuirá para um arrefecimento bastante significativo da atmosfera. Trovoada dispersa (e chuva localmente intensa) poderá ocorrer.

Não posso garantir que no arquipélago da Madeira se verá uma tromba porque a instabilidade não está distribuída de forma igualitária e muito menos os fatores locais que darão origem às trovoadas. As condições aparentemente favoráveis a semelhantes eventos, como já escrevi no tópico próprio da previsão, estarão alegadamente presentes desde as Canárias até quase ao continente.

Derivando para a especulação, lá para 4ª/5ª a depressão move-se na direção dos Açores. Não vou opinar sobre isso. Vou sim escrever que isto parece criar condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas severas perto de Marrocos (CAPE >1500; Cisalhamento >20m/s...). Ver-se-á.

Nota: Corrigi diversos erros na publicação.


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2016 às 16:41)

*Vento já chegou aos 75 quilómetros por hora na ilha Graciosa*

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...metros-por-hora-na-ilha-graciosa-5457263.html

*Mau tempo nos Açores cancela voos e ligações marítimas*

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...ancela-voos-e-ligacoes-maritimas-5457480.html


----------



## lserpa (22 Out 2016 às 17:05)

IHORTA02 de volta on-line  falta-me agora só algumas configurações https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAORESHO2#history


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Out 2016 às 17:08)

Boa Tarde a todos ...

Aqui pela Terceira temos um dia com céu nublado e algumas abertas ... Para além disso aqui na zona de Angra talvez por estar na parte sul da ilha as coisas estão um pouco mais calmas mas claro que já se sente o aumento da intensidade do vento e alguns chuviscos esporádicos mas desagradáveis em conjugação com o vento ... Também está mais frio que em tempos mais recentes e sente-se o Outono no ar ...  @Windmill obrigado pelos dados que deixaste acerca da ilha Graciosa onde vives já que são geralmente escassas as informações que temos dai ... Seria fantástico ver umas fotos ai da costa norte da Graciosa ... Certamente as ondas e o vento vão bater bem ... Por aqui na Terceira como é hábito deveremos ter animação para a costa Norte mais concretamente pela zona dos Biscoitos ... Relatos dessa zona da ilha é que o vento e as ondas tem estado a crescer progressivamente e em força ... 

EDIT (16:19 ) - Começou a chuviscar novamente por aqui ...


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2016 às 17:37)

Orion disse:


> Não posso garantir que no arquipélago da Madeira se verá uma tromba porque a instabilidade não está distribuída de forma igualitária e muito menos os fatores locais que darão origem às trovoadas.



Um exemplo entre tantos outros...











Seria melhor se a região depressionária interna (os ventos fracos) fosse maior. A redução da HR em altitude também não ajuda. Enfim, é o que há.


----------



## lserpa (22 Out 2016 às 17:41)

Cá está o update  






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2016 às 18:19)

Pelo GFS a cota mais baixa do nível de congelamento seria por volta das 12h com uma altitude a rondar 1600 metros. De facto os 0º foram atingidos por volta dessa altitude na Terceira. Contudo, a inversão imediatamente acima acabou com qualquer possibilidade de _snow_.






Acrescento que na bóia da Graciosa...






... já há ondas de quase 10 metros. Na Terceira rondam os 8.

O cruzeiro que está em PDL (AIDAmar) buzinou há pouco. Vai bazar às 18h e alegadamente vai para Halifax, Canadá. Ainda vai mexer um pouco pelo caminho


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2016 às 10:46)

*Atenção Açores: *


----------



## Manecas (23 Out 2016 às 10:53)

Bom dia.
O dia amanheceu zangado por estas bandas. Sigo com vento Norte, na casa dos 30 km/h com rajadas por vezes fortes a miitos fortes, já registei uma rajada com 73 km/h. Alguns chuviscos. Temperatura a rondar os 14°.
Bons seguimentos


----------



## Fada (23 Out 2016 às 11:23)

Bom dia.  

Na Calheta (da Madeira) tenho muitas nuvens (mas que não são cerradas) com aguaceiros periódicos. 

O Lobo Marinho partiu esta manhã para Porto Santo, mas amanhã não deverá haver viagem.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Out 2016 às 13:37)

Bom dia a todos ... por aqui tivemos muito vento e alguma chuva e para além disso ficamos sem electricidade em praticamente toda a ilha pelo que estou a escrever pelos dados moveis  em relação à ondulação por estar em Angra não estou a sentir a dimensão da coisa mas pela costa norte parece que as ondas estão enormes ... era interessante era saber os dados do @LMCG ... não deve estar a ter mãos a medir perante esta situação algo violenta no que ao vento diz respeito ...


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2016 às 14:08)

Rajada máxima registada até agora aqui na Horta pela estação 08506 (IPMA) é de 86,5km e o vento sustentado cerca de 46km/h, valores registados entre as 10 e as 12UTC 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2016 às 14:42)

Rajada máxima medida agora na minha varanda.


----------



## Fada (23 Out 2016 às 15:28)

Agora não chove e o mar está relativamente calmo.
Mesmo assim ainda molhei os pés porque fui lá fora tirar esta fotografia de chinelos de verão.
Portanto... aqui temos:

 *O primeiro dano pessoal na Madeira, no temporal do dia 23 de outubro de 2016!!!*.. A ponta dos meus dedos! E só não foi pior porque os chinelos tinham tacão... portanto, só os dedos correram o risco de morrerem afogados.






PS: Enquanto escrevia começou novamente a chover.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2016 às 16:02)

Acabou por ser aviso vermelho. Ondas dignas de um furacão faltando apenas o vento (e a pressão baixa) para empurrar tudo pelas falésias acima.

A bóia da Graciosa continua a ter ondas bastante altas:






Quanto aos 18 metros no aviso... são as _rogue _(ou _freak_)_ waves_. Um pesadelo para os mirones (30 centímetros de água são capazes de arrastar uma pessoa)...


... e para a malta propensa a enjoo marítimo:


O WRF aumenta ligeiramente as rajadas para o G. Oriental. A Madeira também terá ventania:






No que concerne à eventual ocorrência de trombas na Madeira, o GFS 6z mostra um deslocamento da depressão mais lento. 2ª fica menos favorável mas em contrapartida na 5ª poderá mais estabilidade. Os 'problemas' que referi anteriormente mantêm-se na mesma (o ar seco em altitude é bastante nefasto). O lento deslocamento da depressão para oeste podem dar azo a vários tipos de condições atmosféricas mas ainda é muito cedo para abordar isso.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Out 2016 às 16:11)

As rogue/freak waves ocorrem apenas em alto mar. As que atingem a costa são sneaker waves.


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2016 às 16:26)

Ou seja, esses 18 metros correspondem á amplitude total do Swell, neste caso, as ondas previstas por exemplo: 9 metros, por acção do vento, poderá originar ondas com 9 metros acima do nível médio (crista), -9 metros abaixo do nível médio (vale), daí resulta a tal amplitude de onda de 18 metros. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2016 às 16:37)

Rajada máxima até agora na Horta registada pela estação do IpMA, 93.7km/h, entre as 13:00 e as 14:00


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2016 às 17:55)

Funchal tudo calmo.Sem vento....


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2016 às 18:41)

A boia do canal Faial/Pico pelos vistos já virou os 10 metros de altura maxima


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2016 às 20:01)

Quase a passar pela Madeira está a faixa nebulosa associada ao _jetstream/jetstreak_.






O pós-frontal poderá trazer trovoada (como já trouxe). Os ventos mais fortes estão no flanco oeste da depressão (mancha nebulosa a este de S. Miguel). Deverão chegar à Madeira nesta próxima madrugada (com menos intensidade).

Há muita perturbação orográfica nos Açores. O pôr-do-sol enfatiza-a.






Em PDL o vento não é propriamente constante. De vez em quando uma rajada mais forte. Mas o local onde estou é relativamente protegido do vento de norte por isso a minha opinião não é muito representativa.


----------



## Fada (23 Out 2016 às 20:44)

Orion disse:


> Quase a passar pela Madeira está a faixa nebulosa associada ao _jetstream/jetstreak_.
> 
> O pós-frontal poderá trazer trovoada (como já trouxe). Os ventos mais fortes estão no flanco oeste da depressão (mancha nebulosa a este de S. Miguel). Deverão chegar à Madeira nesta próxima madrugada (com menos intensidade).
> 
> .



E no entanto não existe um único aviso de chuva ou vento para o Arquipélago da Madeira, só existem avisos de ondas.

Será uma falha da parte do IPMA? 
Deveria ser emitido algum tipo de alerta de chuva e vento para a Madeira?


----------



## Hazores (23 Out 2016 às 20:54)

Boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira o vento sopra com muita intensidade...


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2016 às 20:56)

Está animada a minha estação! 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2016 às 21:08)

Fada disse:


> E no entanto não existe um único aviso de chuva ou vento para o Arquipélago da Madeira, só existem avisos de ondas.
> 
> Será uma falha da parte do IPMA?
> Deveria ser emitido algum tipo de alerta de chuva e vento para a Madeira?



É-me difícil responder por vários motivos mas vou tentar...

- Da parte do IPMA os avisos foram atualizados à pouco (18h UTC). O AROME fica disponível ao público por volta das 21:30/22h UTC (+1 na Madeira). Nos Açores os avisos são às vezes emitidos por essa hora. No caso da Madeira já não sei mas não falta muito para se saber.

Avisos para o vento serão certamente emitidos especialmente devido às regiões montanhosas.






- Da minha parte acho que haverá um aviso (provavelmente laranja nas montanhas) para vento e porventura um aviso amarelo generalizado para chuva e trovoada. A posição da depressão deverá evitar que a Madeira seja afetada por fluxos húmidos contínuos. A exceção é mesmo a passagem, mais logo, da referida mancha nebulosa associada ao núcleo. Os modelos indicam picos de chuva mais forte:











Depois disso a atividade convectiva (e talvez elétrica) deverá ser mais ou menos dispersa. Não acho que vá ser por aí além (daí que ache que o aviso amarelo será o mais indicado devido à trovoada).


----------



## Fada (23 Out 2016 às 21:39)

Obrigado Orion

Fico então a aguardar os ditos avisos.
Não havendo aqui um radar meteorológico... sinto-me um pouco às cegas. 
No continente tinha uma noção mais concreta das coisas, porque confesso que as imagens de satélite e as cartas de previsões são um pouco confusas para mim. E o radar é tão mais simples e concreto.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2016 às 21:46)

E...? 

Brincadeira à parte, há mais informação aqui:




> De acordo com os dados disponibilizados, em tempo real, pelas bóias ondográficas, através da página da internet www.climaat.angra.uac.pt, a onda mais alta registada neste sábado, às 17h40 (mais uma hora em Lisboa), atingiu 9,91 metros de altura e localizava-se junto às ilhas do Faial e do Pico.
> 
> Eduardo Brito de Azevedo adiantou que, das seis bóias existentes na região, há uma, localizada junto a Vila do Porto, ilha de Santa Maria, que não está a funcionar, prevendo-se que só no início de 2017 volte a ficar activa, uma vez que "a reparação terá de ser feita na Holanda".



A Graciosa registou há pouco uma onda monstruosa:


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2016 às 23:05)

Bom, a chuva e o vento foram ligeiramente reduzidos.






Sem alteração nos avisos oficiais.

No que concerne aos Açores, a preia-mar está a fazer com que a água inunde as piscinas da Ribeira Grande:






Agora mesmo choveu de forma moderada a forte em PDL. Rajadas de vento significativas.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2016 às 23:21)

Bóias...






A do Faial é suspeita. Aquela interrupção não é boa notícia.






A da Graciosa pifou. Pena. Espero que não fique avariada que o arranjo vai ser demorado.






A Terceira (quase) igualou a Graciosa. No G. Oriental é que dava jeito


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2016 às 23:42)

Estou com vento sustentado de 60 a 70 km/h para aí uns 10 minutos!!! Wow  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2016 às 00:06)

Avisos da Madeira atualizados às 22:15. Nenhuma mudança.

Em PDL mais um aguaceiro intenso e mais umas rajadas.


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Out 2016 às 12:50)

Bom Dia a todos ...

Por aqui o tempo já está melhor e temos um dia com algumas nuvens no céu, com algum frio mas muito mais calmo do que ontem ... Nota-se ainda algum vento por aqui mas nada comparável ao fim de semana ... Quanto à ondulação foi mais evidente na Costa Norte da ilha onde tivemos ondas bastante grandes o que deu para algumas pessoas irem apreciar este fenómeno da natureza ... 

Algumas fotos da zona dos Biscoitos ... 

23/10/16 

Autor - Paulo Santos








Biscoitos

23/10/16

Autor - Pedro Avelar







Biscoitos 

23/10/16

Autor - Ricardo Laureano


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2016 às 12:58)

Mau tempo provoca alguns estragos em São Vicente Ferreira Por: Radio Atlantida.
''As condições meteorológicas adversas que se fizeram sentir deixaram marca na zona dos Poços em São Vicente Ferreira!
Fotos de Ricardo Jordão de Sousa.''





















Mais em:
https://www.facebook.com/radioatlantida/?fref=ts


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2016 às 13:17)

''Hoje estava só para Marinheiros de barba rija...
Viagem das 17h15, do navio Mestre Simão da Atlânticoline SA, entre a Horta e a Madalena.
Ilha do Pico - Azores
© Rui Vieira. www.rui-vieira.com
www.instagram.com/ruivieiraphoto — em Madalena (Açores).''


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2016 às 16:38)

Por partes...

*Zona balnear dos poços parcialmente destruída*

http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...zona-balnear-dos-pocos-parcialmente-destruida

Não houve avisos na Madeira sendo esta a previsão:



> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros, que poderão ser localmente fortes a partir do início da
> manhã com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
> Vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de oeste, por vezes
> ...



A frente acabou por deixar alguns acumulados interessantes. Aparentemente não houve raios.

A depressão ficará nas redondezas da Madeira durante muitos dias (pelo menos mais 4). Como diz na previsão, haverão condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de trovadas dispersas e aguaceiros localmente fortes.

Não há ainda, em geral, condições favoráveis a trombas. Nas próximas 36 a 48 horas a depressão irá perder intensidade, deslocar-se para o sul da Madeira e a bolsa de ar frio irá consolidar-se. A diminuição dos ventos acompanhará o aumento do CAPE e do LI. Há algumas perspetivas bastante interessante, sendo o problema a HR:











Esta será a última previsão para trombas (nas imediações da Madeira). Quanto se faz muitos dias antes acabo sempre por corrigi-las 1001 vezes. Vai começar a tomar o formato de uma notificação em cima da hora


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2016 às 19:44)

Ainda assim, é claramente perceptível o efeito das nuvens provocada pela orografia e o vento forte, grupos central e oriental. 

Belo efeito.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2016 às 20:54)

O telejornal regional é daqui a pouco mas aparentemente não houve danos materiais (à exceção do que já foi mostrado) por aí além.

A zona da rebentação na costa norte de SM começa, em geral, longe da costa. A maioria das povoações também está em cima de falésias.

Ainda no que concerne a SVF (e isto deve aparecer no telejornal):

*Mar bravo provoca prejuízos na costa norte de São Miguel (Vídeo)*

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/mar-bravo-provoca-prejuizos-na-costa-norte-de-sao-miguel-video_51781


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2016 às 23:26)

A frente que atravessou a Madeira está muito perto das ilhas Selvagens. Ainda vão tirar a barriga da miséria 

Nos próximos dias, cenários como este...


... podem ocorrer perto das ilhas do arquipélago madeirense. Por agora a atividade elétrica está longe.

Nas últimas horas têm surgido cúmulos de fraca intensidade que se dissipam rapidamente nas redondezas da ilha. As condições são agrestes.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Out 2016 às 00:14)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado/fresco.

Em relação ao dia de ontem, foi um dia frio e é de salientar o vento forte que se fez registar por aqui e também as rajadas bem fortes que verificaram. Caíram alguns aguaceiros, por vezes mais intensos.

O dia de hoje foi também fresco, com algum vento durante o dia e ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros.

Segue-se uma tabela com a rajada máxima registada em cada estação do IPMA ontem (23 de Outubro), bem como os valores mais altos da altura significativa das ondas em cada ilha, apresentada hoje no boletim meteorológico regional, na RTP Açores.







De acordo com o resumo diário disponibilizado no site do IPMA, os valores das rajadas máximas foram os seguintes:







De salientar que as ondas atingiram os 10 metros de altura significativa na Costa Norte de São Miguel, como apontavam as previsões. As rajadas máximas mais altas foram registadas nas Flores, na Graciosa e no Faial, 94,3 km/h, 93,6 km/h e 92,2 km/h, respetivamente.


No que diz respeito às estações da RHA, é de realçar os seguintes valores de rajada máxima:
- 84,06 km/h, no dia 23 às 23h50
- 103,932 km/h, no dia 24 às 02h00
(http://servicos-sraa.azores.gov.pt/morhi/)


Cumprimentos,
André


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2016 às 15:46)

O IPMA emitiu um aviso amarelo para trovoada e chuva para a Madeira. O GFS voltou à tese inicial em que, durante o dia de hoje, o núcleo depressionário se vai dividir em dois e o núcleo norte irá dissipar-se. Isto fará com que o núcleo do sul fique com a circulação mais notória sobre a Madeira. O deslocamento progressivo para este fará com que a Madeira fique exposta a uma corrente de sul.

A este da Madeira, perto de Marrocos, parece haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas potencialmente severas nos próximos 3 dias. O cisalhamento só irá subir para níveis passíveis de gerar tempestades com alguma intensidade nas imediações da Madeira para o final da semana (ou nem chegar a isso dependendo das atualizações).

Em suma e para simplificar, entre 4ª e 6ª (pelo menos) haverá condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas no arquipélago da Madeira. O arrefecimento nos primeiros 1.5 kms nem sempre é favorável e os perfis de humidade são, em geral, bastante hostis. As trovoadas deverão ser irregulares na sua distribuição e de fraca intensidade mas se ocorrerem trarão chuva localmente forte.

A instabilidade vai aumentando durante o tempo. Certos ventos estarão mesmo no limite do aceitável mas aparentemente serão variáveis. Funis tornádicos de reduzida intensidade e duração podem surgir em células com um desenvolvimento mais intenso. A probabilidade é baixa como geralmente é.

Em termos gerais, as Canárias terão condições meteorológicas mais severas do que a Madeira.


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2016 às 18:15)

Boas, sigo com 17.7°c, a maxima não foi além dos 17,9°c, a rajada máxima foi de 32,6km/h, o dia apresentou-se encoberto e chuviscou durante o dia inteiro no lado norte da ilha. Na minha estação registo apenas 0,8mm.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2016 às 19:24)

Orion disse:


> O cisalhamento só irá subir para níveis passíveis de gerar tempestades com alguma intensidade nas imediações da Madeira para o final da semana (ou nem chegar a isso dependendo das atualizações).
> 
> Em suma e para simplificar, entre 4ª e 6ª (pelo menos) haverá condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas no arquipélago da Madeira. O arrefecimento nos primeiros 1.5 kms nem sempre é favorável e os perfis de humidade são, em geral, bastante hostis. As trovoadas deverão ser irregulares na sua distribuição e de fraca intensidade mas se ocorrerem trarão chuva localmente forte.



O GFS 12z trouxe algumas alterações e a variabilidade pode continuar nas próximas saídas.

Durante o dia de amanhã o cisalhamento (0-6) ligeiramente a norte da Madeira rondará os 10m/s durante algumas horas. O cisalhamento irá ficar menor ao longo do dia mas há uma pequena possibilidade de ocorrerem trovoadas fracas a moderadas nas redondezas da Madeira. O desenvolvimento das eventuais trovoadas poderá ser bastante agressivo.

A partir do final de 5ª feira o cisalhamento (0-6) volta a estar persistentemente acima dos 10 m/s. Novamente, a intensidade das trovoadas pode ser superior ao que tinha escrito anteriormente (fraca a moderada em vez de fraca). Com o CAPE a rondar os 1500 podem surgir algumas situações interessantes sendo importante rever a previsão a seu tempo. A helicidade ainda não tem valores relevantes permitindo excluir, por agora, fenómenos convectivos severos.

A página dos tefigramas está _off_ por isso não consigo ver o WRF 06 (há pouco era o 00). Ainda assim, o cenário em geral deve ser quase o mesmo no que concerne à HR.

Os fluxos mais húmidos devem passar a este da Madeira. Contudo, e devido à rotação da depressão, a Madeira poderá ser afetada periodicamente por manchas nebulosas mais saturadas mas nada indica que a precipitação seja particularmente anormal. Repito que a ocorrência de trovoadas deverá ser bastante irregular podendo estar associadas a linhas de instabilidade. Há muito ar seco que impedirá o desenvolvimento de muita célula.

---

Nos próximos dias a depressão irá uniformizar os ventos mais do que gostaria (sinoticamente 6ª e Sábado continuam a ser muito interessantes) mas ainda assim nada impede que uma linha de convergência ou dinâmicas locais não permitam o surgimento de uma tromba. Relembro que este é um passatempo meu com grande probabilidade de falhar. Ainda estou-me a adaptar à realidade atlântica.


----------



## Hawk (26 Out 2016 às 12:06)

Manhã invernosa um pouco por toda a ilha da Madeira. A estação costeira de São Jorge, Santana, registou 27.1 mm das 05:00 às 06:00 e já vai com 49 mm acumulados desde essa hora.

No Funchal levantou-se um vento muito forte nos últimos minutos. O pequeno navio de cruzeiros "Bremen" estava em manobras de atracação dentro do porto e teve que rapidamente dirigir-se para o largo onde neste momento aguarda apoio dos rebocadores.


----------



## Hawk (26 Out 2016 às 12:19)

image hosting 30 mb

O paquete em apuros demasiado perto da costa. Neste momento já se encontra mais afastado.


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Out 2016 às 12:35)

Bom Dia

Partilho aqui mais algumas fotos ainda referentes ao estado do mar na costa norte da ilha terceira no dia 23 de Outubro ... Estas fotos são demasiado imponentes para deixarem de ser partilhadas aqui ...  

Autor das fotos - Rodrigo Bento 

Biscoitos 23/10/16

Nota para um casal de americanos que resolveu colocar em risco a vida só para estar mais perto das ondas ... Depois queixam-se dos acidentes ... Um exemplo para o que não se deve fazer nestas situações de ondulação extrema e perigosa ...


----------



## felyzardo (26 Out 2016 às 14:04)

Chiça....


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2016 às 14:17)

A principal faixa de convecção passou há pouco pela Madeira. Não houve muita trovoada vendo a AEMET.

Ao longo do dia o CAPE irá aumentar e a depressão irá deslocar-se para noroeste e depois para oeste. Não parece que vá afetar significativamente os Açores.

O GFS continua a manter um agravamento das variáveis convectivas para o final da semana.

Pela força dos ventos a 850 hPa não é hoje que há trombas. Fico a esperar por surpresas nas Canárias. Até porque no ano passado houve uma situação semelhante...


*El temporal golpea Canarias con una tromba y una manga marina de 20 metros de altura*

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2587585/0/temporal/gran-canarias/manga-marina-playa-ingles/






Na altura a depressão foi mais fraca que esta mas ainda assim causou muitos danos. Lá para o final da semana os ventos devem acalmar mais um pouco.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2016 às 14:50)

Aguaceiro forte, há pouco na Ribeira Brava, Madeira:






O mesmo aguaceiro, visto do Funchal:






Máximos horários registados pelas EMAs (>10mm):
21,7mm - S. Jorge - 5h UTC
18,0mm - Lombo da Terça - 12h UTC
17,2mm - Porto Moniz - 9h UTC
13,3mm - Pico do Areeiro - 7h UTC
13,3mm - Selvagens - 5h UTC
11,9mm - Santana - 8h UTC
11,2mm - São Jorge - 8h UTC
11,0mm - Porto Santo - 7h UTC


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2016 às 16:25)

Deve ter ocorrido mais um acumulado significativo no Porto Santo. Há pouco passou por lá uma célula em rápido desenvolvimento.

Para a depressão, começa o lento trajeto para oeste.


----------



## 1337 (26 Out 2016 às 18:36)

Orion disse:


> Deve ter ocorrido mais um acumulado significativo no Porto Santo. Há pouco passou por lá uma célula em rápido desenvolvimento.
> 
> Para a depressão, começa o lento trajeto para oeste.


Das raras vezes que chove algo nas canárias, e é sempre por esta altura. O clima penso que é quase desértico, mas curiosamente tem uma área florestal muito grande, não percebo como.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2016 às 18:46)

1337 disse:


> Das raras vezes que chove algo nas canárias, e é sempre por esta altura. O clima penso que é quase desértico, mas curiosamente tem uma área florestal muito grande, não percebo como.













Igual à Madeira. A orografia ajuda a condensar algum do nevoeiro.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2016 às 22:18)

Com o afastamento da depressão, a convecção tenderá a ser mais ou menos dispersa com a possibilidade da ocorrência de linhas de instabilidade.

Pelo GFS 12z, e como já referi anteriormente, haverá um cisalhamento mais intenso na 6ª e no sábado. Isto poderá desfazer as células mais fracas. Contudo, torna possível a ocorrência de trovoadas moderadas a fortes. Não parece haver condições favoráveis à formação de células severas (a previsão de sábado pode mudar).

Em suma, as condições de instabilidade persistirão, podendo ocorrer aguaceiros localmente intensos acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## Hawk (27 Out 2016 às 19:36)

Vídeo amador registado ontem mostra  o início de uma tromba de água na costa sul da Madeira.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2016 às 19:51)

Depois de umas previsões meio atrapalhadas lá acertei 

Hoje e amanhã em teoria continua a ser possível a ocorrência mas vai ser muito difícil. Os fracos mais fracos à superfície e o cisalhamento a aumentar dificultam o surgimento celular. A HR variável também não ajuda.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2016 às 22:19)

O GFS 12 pouco mostra. O AROME sai mais logo. O WRF mostra aguaceiros dispersos intensos.

A depressão, atualmente a sul/sudeste dos Açores, está a deslocar-se lentamente para norte. Ao que parece o G. Oriental será afetado por uma linha de instabilidade (li) ou frente oclusa amanhã de manhã (até pode atingir algumas ilhas do GC). Durante algumas horas o CAPE irá aumentar para 1300, mais coisa menos coisa. Poderão ocorrer aguaceiros localmente intensos acompanhados de trovoada até ao final do dia de amanhã no G. Oriental (não deverão haver muitas células fora da frente/li e do núcleo devido ao muito ar seco).

Os ventos terão uma intensidade assinalável. Em locais mais protegidos podem ocorrer novamente outros fenómenos tornádicos de fraca intensidade (tendencialmente nas imediações de Sta. Maria/sudeste do arquipélago).


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2016 às 22:55)

No sábado a Madeira deve voltar a ser afetada por uma linha de instabilidade quase estacionária de fraca intensidade. A depressão só irá desaparecer lá para domingo ou segunda.

As condições meteorológicas associadas a esta depressão serão sempre mais ou menos as mesmas. Não vou estar a repetir até que a depressão se dissipe 

Do fresquinho AROME:











O AROME das 00 será bem mais útil mas só ficará disponível - publicamente - lá para as 10 da manhã. Já é tarde.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2016 às 00:37)

Mais 15,5mm em Porto Santo, entre as 21 e as 22h UTC.


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2016 às 19:51)

Orion disse:


> O AROME das 00 será bem mais útil mas só ficará disponível - publicamente - lá para as 10 da manhã. Já é tarde.



O AROME das 00 indicou um agravamento das condições (daí que, especulo eu, tenha havido um aviso amarelo). Na realidade, a chuva foi mais expressiva em Sta. Maria. Há pouco fizeram alguns raios a norte de S. Miguel.

Não obstante a reduzida intensidade da frente até que houveram momentos mais dinâmicos lá longe no mar.






Tudo indica que Novembro começará com um _dejá vu_. Uma depressão que começa a norte dos Açores, fica parada a oeste do continente e termina o seu trajeto por cima da Madeira.


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2016 às 21:47)

A depressão continua a afetar não só os Açores e a Madeira. Do 'nada' surge uma linha de instabilidade nas Canárias:





---

O núcleo depressionário está a sul de Sta. Maria.






Pode-se ver a rotação no IPMA ou no SAT24.


----------



## Hawk (29 Out 2016 às 00:17)

O GFS tem mostrado uma tendência para um evento extremo de precipitação na Madeira a 200h (no próximo Domingo). A run das 18h mostra algumas zonas da ilha com acumulados de 85 mm em 3h... esperemos que seja um devaneio.


----------



## Fada (29 Out 2016 às 22:19)

Hoje na Vila da Calheta (Madeira) esteve sol  quase o dia inteiro. Mas era surrealista porque via nuvens negras em todas as direções, e não sei muito bem como... desviavam sempre para outros lados.

Só apanhei chuva a partir da 17 horas e como veio do mar pude vê-la a chegar e a descarregar no mar antes de chegar até mim.


----------



## clone (29 Out 2016 às 23:52)

http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/choveu-23-1-litros-por-m2-no-funchal-em-apenas-1-hora-LA310926


----------



## Fada (30 Out 2016 às 00:39)

clone disse:


> http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/choveu-23-1-litros-por-m2-no-funchal-em-apenas-1-hora-LA310926



Quando daqui a 50 anos finalmente instalarem o radar meteorológico... estas surpresas vão deixar de acontecer sem qualquer aviso.


A promessa de um radar na Madeira existe desde 2010...e  vai sendo adiada ano após ano... em cada cada ano prometem uma data diferente... e no ano seguinte atualizam com uma nova data. 
Este ano foi novamente adiada para 2018.... mas aposto que para o ano vai passar para 2021...


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2016 às 00:49)

Fada disse:


> Quando daqui a 50 anos finalmente instalarem o radar meteorológico... estas surpresas vão deixar de acontecer sem qualquer aviso.



A depressão continua a sudeste de Sta. Maria. O que está a acontecer na Madeira é uma linha de instabilidade na costa sul/sudeste que começou a ter mais intensidade a partir das 19h UTC (mais coisa menos coisa já que a mancha nebulosa estava na costa sul antes disso). As células não têm muita expressão em altitude (muito ar seco especulo eu) por isso não são muito visíveis no satélite e no radar não seriam por aí além. O seu surgimento é rápido e inesperado. Neste caso, o radar pouco teria servido para prever. Só para acompanhar com curiosidade.


----------



## Fada (30 Out 2016 às 00:55)

Orion disse:


> O seu surgimento é rápido e inesperado. Neste caso, o radar pouco teria servido para prever, só para acompanhar com curiosidade.



Existe algum equipamento capaz de detetar com alguma antecedência estes eventos?
Ou ainda não inventaram a tecnologia necessária para este tipo de deteção?


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2016 às 01:05)

Fada disse:


> Existe algum equipamento capaz de detetar com alguma antecedência estes eventos?
> Ou ainda não inventaram a tecnologia necessária para este tipo de deteção?



O radar é um equipamento de acompanhamento em tempo real e não de previsão. São os modelos que indicam quando há situações de instabilidade (CAPE's, LI's...) e até podem indicar a 'localização' da chuva (claro que na realidade a disposição será diferente e há muitos tipos de modelos). Mas pode ocorrer chuva intensa sem que os modelos explicitamente o indiquem. Basta que hajam condições favoráveis a isso.

O radar é útil para os sistemas frontais em que há células convectivas misturadas com nebulosidade estratiforme. É útil para estimar a intensidade das células. O radar nem sempre é eficiente nas situações dos 'rios atmosféricos', ou seja, aquelas frentes em que não há muita instabilidade e a chuva é persistente (estratiforme). O radar não consegue prever coisas que ainda não existem. A instabilidade pode permanecer latente durante algum tempo. Se todos os ingredientes se juntarem formam-se células rapidamente (como hoje na Madeira).

No caso da Madeira é pouco provável que um radar tivesse sido útil nas inundações de 2010 (na altura não acompanhei por isso a minha opinião é muito limitada). A ilha tem um problema orográfico. E não seriam os 300/400 quilómetros de alcance do radar que tinham feito diferença por mais que digam. Só se conseguissem limpar terrenos e evacuar pessoas em 2 ou 3 horas.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2016 às 01:21)

Como curiosidade, o AROME não errou muito na localização. A quantidade de chuva é que ficou muito aquém


----------



## faroeste (30 Out 2016 às 08:58)

Bom dia. Aqui pela minha zona ilha Terceira vento forte  com ramadas a rondar os 80 km/h, um pouco acima do previsto a chuva essa pouca.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2016 às 11:20)

Bruta ventania em PDL.






Nos próximos dias mais do mesmo. Uma depressão, mais fraca, vinda de norte.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2016 às 14:07)

Aeroporto PDL:






Há aviso amarelo para vento.


----------



## lserpa (30 Out 2016 às 14:44)

Orion disse:


> Aeroporto PDL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Embora não tenhamos aviso, o vel. Media não está muito diferente... daqui a pouco coloco gráfico 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Out 2016 às 15:43)

Boas, envio aqui os dados da minha estação no que corresponde ao vento.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2016 às 16:54)

Orion disse:


> Aeroporto PDL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já se vai com 12 horas do mesmo.






Um vizinho meu ficou sem o refletor de baixo na antena TDT no temporal no ano passado. Na altura escrevi isso aqui. Bom, substituiu-a e a nova ficou, há pouco, novamente sem o refletor de baixo 

As bóias da Terceira e da Graciosa estão a registar ondas com 7/8 metros.

Para os Açores é _dejá vu_. O tempo mais significativo poderá estar reservado para a Madeira em termos de chuva.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2016 às 20:23)

Dia bastante produtivo. Do vento o mais relevante é isto:






O ano está quase a acabar e a rede continua mais ou menos na mesma. Paralelamente ao aumento do número de estações bem podiam melhorar o portal. As falhas são frequentes. E o mapa individual que mostra a estação individual quando se clica nela bem que podia mostrar as outras. Enfim, precisava de uma revolução.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2016 às 20:44)

Para previsões alternativas:

https://www.facebook.com/bestweather.Ilhas/?fref=ts

Pronto, agora é desta que vou para a reforma  Voltando ao _dejá vu_...







Desta vez as ondas vão ser mais pequenas. Não prestei muita atenção ao último evento porque não havia nada de severo. Ontem houveram acumulados orográficos significativos. Amanhã algo semelhante pode ocorrer porque as condições vão ser semelhantes. A corrente de norte/noroeste terá o ar a 925 e a 850hPa persistentemente muito saturado.

A água precipitável vai subir. Podem ocorrer períodos de chuva fracos a moderados (como da última vez. É _dejá vu_).

Haja ventania. Deve durar até ao fim-de-semana.


----------



## lserpa (31 Out 2016 às 20:53)

Orion disse:


> Para previsões alternativas:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bestweather.Ilhas/?fref=ts
> 
> Pronto, agora é desta que vou para a reforma


Falta muito pormenor que lhes passa ao lado! Falta o conhecimento dos factores locais... ao fim ao cabo, creio que a informação não estará totalmente bem fundamentada... acho que deveriam se dedicar apenas aos "contnentes"...


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2016 às 20:59)

lserpa disse:


> Falta muito pormenor que lhes passa ao lado! Falta o conhecimento dos factores locais... ao fim ao cabo, creio que a informação não estará totalmente bem fundamentada... acho que deveriam se dedicar apenas aos "contnentes"...



Sim, acho que vão exportar o seu conhecimento do continente para as ilhas. Contudo, não será a mesma coisa. Não há radares, imagens de satélite com um intervalo de atualizações útil (Açores) nem WRF's dedicados com um vasto cardápio de variáveis. As previsões mais especializadas serão mais difíceis de se fazer. Acertar em calhaus no meio do mar não é fácil.

Ainda assim acho que a curva de aprendizagem será relativamente rápida. Em geral, basta tirar intensidade às previsões iniciais (especialmente para os Açores)  Não creio que ameace o valor da iniciativa. E para os interessados é mais um portal.


----------



## Fada (31 Out 2016 às 21:20)

Orion disse:


> O radar é um equipamento de acompanhamento em tempo real e não de previsão.
> Só se conseguissem limpar terrenos e evacuar pessoas em 2 ou 3 horas.



Até podia adiantar se eu percebesse mais disto.
Em 2013 trabalhava no Algarve. No emprego de manhã cedo espreitei o radar por curiosidade... e vi  a manchinha vermelha ao largo de Lagos e comentei com os meus colegas que podia acontecer alguma coisa... e depois esqueci-me e nunca mais pensei nisso. Por volta da uma e tal ia a caminho de casa e apanhei o susto da minha vida com uma chuva fortissíma que apareceu do nada... nem para parar na berma porque não via absolutamente nada. Entre tentar parar e baterem-me ou bater em alguém ou continuar optei por continuar... ainda que por vezes sentisse que o meu carro começava a patinar. 

Quando cheguei a casa descobri que passei por Lagoa minutos antes do tornado e que a chuva fortíssima tinha sido uma tromba de água que caiu antes da chegada do tornado... 

Admito a minha azelhice... devia ter visto no computador onde aquela coisa andava antes de vir para casa.... mas alguém que percebesse mesmo do assunto não poderia ter tentado avisar a população????
 Talvez se existissem sirenes de emergência como em alguns países e uma população ensinada a procurar refúgio caso as ouvisse...
Duas ou 3 horas dariam para as pessoas irem para casa ou para procurarem locais altos no caso da Madeira ou mesmo no caso de Silves/Lagoa.

No caso norte americano as sirenes de tornados avisam poucos minutos antes e mesmo assim conseguem salvar muitas vidas.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2016 às 21:50)

Fada disse:


> No caso norte americano as sirenes de tornados avisam poucos minutos antes e mesmo assim conseguem salvar muitas vidas.



Um tornado é um evento de curta duração (na ordem dos minutos). Tipicamente as pessoas acompanham na TV ou na 'net e abrigam-se quando vêem o funil ou quando a TV recomenda (geralmente os abrigos são na cave ou no quintal). O caso da Madeira é diferente:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-20-de-fevereiro-2010.4249/page-2#post-199787



Fada disse:


> Duas ou 3 horas dariam para as pessoas irem para casa ou para procurarem locais altos no caso da Madeira ou mesmo no caso de Silves/Lagoa.



Para onde é que as pessoas iam evacuar mesmo que houvesse um plano pré-definido? Para a costa da Madeira? Seria ainda pior com as derrocadas nas estradas. Quando não há planos de evacuação fica tudo num caos (há caos mesmo com planos). E ninguém faz planos de evacuação para um evento que tem uma diminuta probabilidade de ocorrência.

Em 1997 houve a derrocada na Ribeira Quente em S. Miguel. Em geral os motivos foram os mesmos...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-20-de-fevereiro-2010.4249/page-2#post-199812

... precipitação excessiva associada à saturação dos solos. O radar não teria servido de muito. Para isso é que servem os modelos, o ordenamento do território, a proteção civil...

Os radares são muito importantes para emitir avisos de muito curto-prazo após a emissão de avisos baseados nos modelos. São extremamente úteis para a avaliação dos danos (com base nos dados meteorológicos). O caso dos tornados em PT é outra coisa. Ocorrem de vez em quando mas estão longe de serem um evento comum. Os tornados europeus são geralmente fracos e de curta duração. O seu acompanhamento em PT dificilmente será feito 'na hora' para avisar a população.


----------

